# End of the Year Holiday Extravaganza and Giveaway! Join Us!



## Leslie

We've had lots of great giveaways and contests during the year here at KindleBoards and we wanted to end 2009 with just one more....here's your chance to share your opinion and maybe win a prize in the process us! Join us...KindleBoards contests are always fun...

The gimmick:* A Top Ten List of what you have read in 2009*

Movie critics do it, book reviewers do it, I expect that KindleBoards readers can do it in spades....come up with your Top Ten List of Books for the Year.

*Objective*: To have our members come up with their Top Ten lists for the year. Data may be culled to come up with most frequently occurring, most unusual, etc.

*Guidelines*:

1. List your top ten books that you have read for the year. *Ten* -- not nine, not eleven. *TEN.* 
2. Books must be listed in rank order. Number one is the best then move on down the list.
3. While the book can have been written and published in any year, *you must have read it in 2009*.
4. *You must have read the book on your Kindle*. All those fabulous paper books you read? They have to go on a different list.
NB: We realize we can't verify numbers 3 and 4, but we are assuming our KindleBoards members operate on the honor system and will abide by these rules, as they have done in the past.
5. Entries must be listed: Title by author (ie, In Cold Blood by Truman Capote). You do not need to include links to the book.
5. Entries must be posted from December 1, 2009 until midnight December 21, 2009 (EST).
6. You may modify your entry after it is posted (if you remember a book you enjoyed but forgot, eg). No more modifying after December 21.

*ADDENDUM*: This has come up a few times so I've made a slight modification....

For new (or newish) Kindle owners, who might not have read 10 books on their Kindles yet....yes, you can enter and you can list books you read in paper prior to receiving your Kindle. *BUT....the book must exist in a Kindle edition*. My rationale is that if you owned the Kindle earlier, you would have read the book in a Kindle version.

I hope that is clear and makes our newer Kindle owners feel like they can dive in an join the fun. Let me know if you have questions!

Winners will be randomly selected from all who post and announced in the thread. Prizes:

December 22: $25 Amazon gift certificate
December 23: $50 Amazon gift certificate
December 24: $75 Amazon gift certificate

Winners will be announced in the thread.

This contest is open to all registered KindleBoards members and all the usual disclaimers apply.

Any questions? Please PM me (Leslie) and I'll try to sort them out. I will post my list (I can't enter the contest) to give an example of what I want the entries to look like.

Have fun, everyone! I am looking forward to everyones' reading lists....

Leslie
Global Mod and Maven for the End of Year Holiday Giveaway


----------



## Leslie

My top ten list:

1. *Almost Like Being in Love* by Steve Kluger
2. *False Colors* by Alex Beecroft
3. *Blessed Isle* by Alex Beecroft (included in the *Hidden Conflict *anthology)
4. *Out of the Pocket* by Bill Konigsberg
5. *Raising Jake* by Charlie Carillo
6. *The Rest of Our Live*s by Dan Stone
7. *Paper Moon* by Marion Husband
8. *The Boy I Love* by Marion Husband
9. *Transgressions* by Erastes
10. *The Lonely War* by Alan Chin


----------



## NogDog

It's now Dec. 1 on the east coast, so...

1. _*Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch*_ by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
2. _*Dune *_by Frank Herbert
3. _*American on Purpose*_ by Craig Ferguson
4. _*The Name of the Wind*_ by Patrick Rothfuss
5. _*Only You Can Save Mankind*_ by Terry Pratchett
6. _*Dog on It: A Chet and Bernie Mystery*_ by Spencer Quinn
7. _*Lord Valentine's Castle*_ by Robert Silverberg 
8. _*Old Man's War*_ by John Scalzi
9. _*With the Lightnings*_ by David Drake
10. _*Blood Engines*_ by T.A. Pratt


----------



## kay_dee

1. *Crazy Love* by Francis Chan
2. *Redeeming Love* by Francine Rivers
3. *ESV Study Bible* by Crossway Books
4. *Forgotten God* by Francis Chan
5. *Killing Cockroaches* by Tony Morgan
6. *Gifted to Lead* by Nancy Beach
7. *Mad Church Disease* by Anne Jackson
8. *Simple Church* by Thom Rainer
9. *Unleashing the Power of Rubber Bands* by Nancy Ortberg
10. *Angry Conversations with God* by Susan Isaacs


----------



## nicuknitter

1. *The Host* by Stephenie Meyer
2. *In Her Name (Omnibus Edition)* by Michael R. Hicks
3. *Sea Swept* By Nora Roberts
4. *The Endearment* by LaVyrle Spencer
5. *A Christmas Carol * by Charles Dickens
6. *The Secret Garder* by Frances Hodgson Burnett
7. *A Rose in Winter* by Kathleen E. Woodiwiss
8. *The Surgeon* by Tess Gerritson
9. *Eclipse (The Twilight Saga, Book 3)* by Stephenie Meyer
10. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## legalbs2

Our top ten list:

1. *Claws* by Stacey Cochran
2. *Hide* by Lisa Gardner
3. *The Neighbor* by Lisa Gardner
4. *The Power of the Dog* by Don Winslow
5. *The Winter of Frankie Machine* by Don Winslow
6. *The House on Tradd Street* by Karen White
7. *Spinning Forward* by Terri Dulong
8. *Origin* by J.A. Konrath
9. *The Last Days of the Incas* by Kim MacQuarrie
10. *Let the Great World Spin* by Colum McCann


----------



## Chris W

My 2009 top ten Kindle reading list:
1. *Outliers* by Malcolm Gladwell
2. *Team of Rivals* by Doris Kearns Goodwin
3. *Free* by Chris Anderson
4. *Ignore Everybody* by Hugh MacLeod
5. *Nine Dragons* by Michael Connelly
6. *Omnivore's Dilemma* by Michael Pollan
7. *SuperFreakonomics* by Steven Levitt & Stephen Dubner
8. *The Apostle* by Brad Thor
9. *Pursuit of Honor* by Vince Flynn
10. *Jesus of Nazareth* by Pope Benedict XVI


----------



## 911jason

1. *The Silent Man* by Alex Berenson
2. *Black Cross* by Greg Iles
3. *Pursuit of Honor* by Vince Flynn
4. *The Lions of Lucerne* by Brad Thor
5. *Fault Line* by Barry Eisler
6. *L.A. Requiem* by Robert Crais
7. *Havana* by Stephen Hunter
8. *Paranoia *by Joseph Finder
9. *Child 44* by Tom Rob Smith
10. *The Traffickers* by W.E.B. Griffin


----------



## mlewis78

1. *Little Dorrit *by Charles Dickens
2 *My Life in France *by Julia Child, Alex Prud'Homme
3. *The Girl Who Played with Fire* by Stieg Larsson
4. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* bt Annie Barrows
5. *Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman* by Jon Krakauer
6. *Stolen Innocence *by Elissa Wall
7. *Mary* by Janis Cooke Newman
8. *The Family* by Jeff Sharlet
9. *Surviving an American Gulag *by Edward C. Patterson
10. *The Rules: A Guide For People Owned By Cats* by Max Thompson


----------



## Jaasy

1. *Sweetsmoke* by David Fuller
2. *Murder, Mayhem, & a Fine Man* by Claudia Mair Burney
3. *Death, Deceit & Some Smooth Jazz* by Claudia Mair Burney
4. *Deadly Charm* by Claudia Mair Burney
5. *Kindred in Death* by J. D. Robb
6. *Act Like a Lady, Think Like a Man* by Steve Harvey
7. *Going Down South* by Bonnie Glover
8. *God Ain't Blind* by Mary Monroe
9. *Wicked Prey* by John Sandford
10. *Face of Deception* by Iris Johansen


----------



## egh34

My 10 best of the year:

1. *Last Child * by John Hart
2.	*The Help * by Kathyrn Stockett
3.	*The Scarecrow * by Michael Connelly
4.	*Die For You * by Lisa Unger
5.	*Pajama Girls of Lambert Square* by Rosini Lippi
6.	*Driftwood Summer* by Patti Callahan Smith
7.	*Black Hills * by Nora Roberts
8.	*South of Broad * by Pat Conroy
9.	*Survivor in Death * by J.D. Robb
10.	*Vengeance in Death * by J.D. Robb


----------



## jgbex

1.* Mortal Danger *by Ann Rule
2. *Dewey* by Vicki Myron
3. *Bashed* By Rick R. Reed
4. *Firefly Lane* By Kristin Hannah
5. *The Adamas Blueprint* by Boyd Morrison
6. *Afraid* by Jack Kilborn
7. *The Grove* by John Rector
8. *Footfall*s by Eddie Gresham
9. *The Walk* by Lee Goldberg
10. *Stalker* by Dave Dykema


----------



## geko29

1. *The Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution* by Richard Dawkins
2. *The Stand* by Stephen King
3. *In Her Name (Omnibus Edition)* by Michael R. Hicks
4. *The Palmyra Impact* by Boyd Morrison
5. *The Cabinet of Curiosities* by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
6. *The Ark* by Boyd Morrison
7. *Afraid* by Jack Kilborn
8. *The Descent* by Jeff Long
9. *The Treasure of La Malinche* by Jeff Hepple
10. *American Lion: Andrew Jackson in the White House* by Jon Meacham


----------



## Cindy416

1. *'Salem's Lot * by Stephen King
2. *Claws* by Stacey Cochran
3. *The Historian * by Elizabeth Kostova
4. *Distant Cousin* by Al Past
5. *Pride and Prejudice * by Jane Austen
6. *Plum Island * by Nelson DeMille
7. *Twilight* by Stephanie Meyer
8. *Dracula* by Bram Stoker
9. *My Life in France * by Julia Child with Alex Prud'homme
10. *Into Africa: The Epic Adventures of Stanley & Livingstone* by Martin Dugard


----------



## Geoffrey

Newly resorted to be in order and rules compliant. Guess that shows how far I read through rules .... 

1. *The Brothers Bishop* by Bart Yates
2. *Band ****!* by Frank Anthony Polito
3. *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett 
4. *Official Book Club Selection* by Kathy Griffin
5. *Pygmy* by Chuck Palahniuk
6. *Accelerando* by Charles Stross
7. *Regularly Scheduled Life* by K A Mitchell
8. *Ruled Britannia* by Harry Turtledove
9. *Equal Rites* by Terry Pratchett
10. *Island in the Sea of Time* by S. M. Stirling


----------



## Anju 

Not in any order - just the 10 I chose - so many more belong here -

1. *In Her Name*, Omnibus edition by Michael Hicks
2. *The Treasure of La Malinche* Vol. 1 by Jeff Hepple - wish I could put Vol. 2 here as well
3. *Distant Cousin*, Book 1, by Al Past - all four books belong here
4. *Adriana's Pride* by Margaret Lake
5. *The Ark* by Boyd Morrison 
6. *Beautiful Joe *by Marshall
7. *Red Cross of Gold 1* by Brenden Carroll - series as well
8. *The Time Traders* by Andre Norton
9. *Charybdis* by K. A. Thompson - series belongs here
10. *Birth of the Peacekeepers* Book 1 by Ricky Sides, series belongs here


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

1. *Traveling with Pomegranates* by Ann Kidd Taylor
2. *The Mist-Filled Path* by M.A. Frank MacEowen
3. *Garden Spells* by Sarah Addison Allen
4. *Defy Gravity: Healing Beyond the Bounds of Reason* by Caroline Myss
5. *Ladies Courting Trouble* by Dolores S. Riccio
6. *The Intention Experiment* by Lynn McTaggart
7. *The Color of Light* by Karen White
8. *Hidden Riches* by Nora Roberts
9. *Reiki Shamanism* by Jim Pathfinder Ewin
10. *Secondhand Spirits* by Juliet Blackwell


----------



## dnagirl

1. *East of Eden * by John Steinbeck
2. *Oryx and Crake * by Margaret Atwood
3. *The Hunger Games* by Suzanne Collins
4. *As the World Dies: Fighting to Survive* by Rihannon Frater
5. *World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War* by Max Brooks
6. *Dies the Fire* by S. M. Stirling
7. *As the World Dies: The First Days* by Rihannon Frater
8. *As the World Dies: Siege* by Rihannon Frater
9. *The Jade Owl* by Edward Patterson
10. *Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom* by Cory Doctorow


----------



## Varin

1) *The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*, Stieg Larsson
2) *Santa Olivia*, Jacqueline Carey
3) *Silent in the Grave*, Deanna Raybourn
4) *The Historian*, Elizabeth Kostova
5) *The Queen's Bastard* (The Inheritor's Cycle, Book 1), C.E Murphy
6) *Fledgling*, Octavia Butler
7) *Empress*, Karen Miller
8. *Daughter of Dragons*, Kathleen H. Nelson.
9) *Banewreaker: Volume 1 of The Sundering* by Jacqueline Carey
10) *American Gods*, Neil Gaiman


----------



## crebel

1. *Spinning Forward* by Terri Dulong
2. *The Broken Window* by Jeffrey Deaver
3. *The Ark* by Boyd Morrison
4. *Raising Jake* by Charlie Carillo
5. *What Time Devour*s by A. J. Hartley
6. *Taming Groomzilla* by E. N. Holland
7. *Silent In The Grav*e by Deanna Raybourne
8. *Storm Track* by Margaret Maron
9. *Capture* by Robert Tanenbaum
10. *Always Looking Up* by Michael J. Fox


----------



## katbird1

*1. The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
*2. Watchers* by Dean Koontz
*3. Wesley the Owl* by Stacey O'Brien
*4. Dog on It: A Chet and Bernie Mystery* by Spencer Quinn
*5. Twilight* by Stephanie Myer
*6. Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
*7. Virgin River* by Robyn Carr
*8. Duma Key* by Stephen King
*9. Hannah's Dream* by Diane Hammond
*10. The Palmyra Impact* by Boyd Morrison


----------



## Jesslyn

Thanks for the memories! There was some good Fantasy in 2009

1. *The Enchantment Emporium* by Tanya Huff
2. * The Name of the Wind* by Patrick Rothfuss
3. *The Warded Man* by Peter V. Brett
4. *Rosemary & Rue* by Seanan McGuire
5. * Red-Headed Stepchild* by Jaye Wells
6. *Savvy* by Ingrid Law
7. *Mortal Coils* by Eric Nyland
8. *The Last Wish* by Andrzej Sapkowski
9. *Magic Strikes* by Ilona Andrews
10. *The Way of Shadows* by Brent Weeks


----------



## libros_lego

1. *Turn Coat* by Jim Butcher
2. *Small Favor* by Jim Butcher
3. *White Night* by Jim Butcher
4. *Proven Guilty* by Jim Butcher
5.* Dead Beat* by Jim Butcher
6. *Blood Rites* by Jim Butcher
7. *Death Masks* by Jim Butcher
8. *Summer Knight* by Jim Butcher
9. *Virgin River* by Robyn Carr
10. *Learn Me Good *by John Pearson


----------



## Tigress780

1. *Cottonwood Whispers* by Jennifer Erin Valent
2. *Fireflies in December* by Jennifer Erin Valent
3. *Eclipse* by Stephenie Meyer
4. *The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency* by Alexander McCall Smith
5. *Confessions of a Shopaholic* by Sophie Kinsella
6. *Spinning Forward* by Terri Dulong
7. *Tears of the Giraffe* by Alexander McCall Smith
8. *Morality of Beautiful Girls* by Alexander McCall Smith
9. *Hide in Plain Sight* by Marta Perry
10. *Remember Me?* by Sophie Kinsella


----------



## davem2bits

My Kindle Favs of 2009

1. *The Road* by Cormac McCarthy
2. *The Girl Who Played With Fire* by Stieg Larsson
3. *Cutting for Stone* by Abraham Verghese
4. *The Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follett
5. *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
6. *Out Stealing Horses* by Per Petersen
7. *Joker One* by Donovan Campbell
8. *U is for Undertow* by Sue Grafton
9. *Among the Mad* by Jacqueline Winspear
10. *The Scarecrow* by Michael Connelly


----------



## mistyd107

My Top 10

1. *Rainwater*:Sandra Brown
2. *While My Sister Sleeps*:Barbara Delinsky
3. *My Sister's Keeper*:Jodi Picoult
4. *Plain Truth*:Jodi Picoult
5. *A Cedar Cove Christmas* Debbie Macomber
6. *92 Pacific Blvd*: Debbie Macomber
7. *8 Sandpiper way*: Debbie Macomber
8. *Hope Town*: BP Myers
9. *Online Angel*: Kelly Abell
10.*The Grove*:John Rector


----------



## DD

Yay! Another contest. I love it!

Here are my top ten. Edited on 12/6 because I finished *The Book Thief* which has overtaken my #1 spot. I don't think I've been this moved by a book since *The Diary of Anne Frank*.

1. *The Book Thief* by Markus Zusak
2. *The Lion's Game* by Nelson DeMille
3. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* by Annie Barrows
4. *Time Is A River* by Mary Alice Monroe
5. *First Family* by David Baldacci
6. *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
7. *Term Limits* by Vince Flynn
8. *Separation of Power* by Vince Flynn
9. *The Face of Deception* by Iris Johansen
10. *Twilight* by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Silver

1. *The Hunger Games* by Suzanne Collins
2. *Uglies* by Scott Westerfeld
3. *Pretties* by Scott Westerfeld
4. *Specials* by Scott Westerfeld
5. *The Stranger House* by Reginald Hill
6. *Little Brother* by Cory Doctorow
7. *His Majesty's Dragon* by Naomi Novik
8. *The Fellowship of the Ring* by J.R.R. Tolkien
9. *Watchers* by Dean Koontz 
10. *The Merchant of Death* by D.J. MacHale


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Some new and some rereads.

1. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
2. *The Rose of Tibet* by Lionel Davidson
3. *The Treasure of La Malinche Vol. 2* by Jeffry Hepple
4. *The Treasure of La Malinche Vol. 1* by Jeffry Hepple
5. *In Her Name (omnibus edition)* by Mike Hicks
6. *Soul Identity* by Dennis Batchelder
7. *Soul Intent* by Dennis Batchelder
8. *The Princess Bride (30th Anniversary Edition)* by William Goldman
9. *The Whiskey Rebels* by David Liss
10. *The Heartbreaker* by Susan Howatch (third in the St. Benet's Trilogy)

Sorry to throw off the compilations, but I had to add in my favorite author. At first I thought I read it last year, but I checked, and I really did read it this year.


----------



## Scheherazade

1. *Night Watch* by Terry Pratchett
2. *Watership Down* by Richard Adams
3. *The Odyssey* by Homer
4. *Spellsinger* by Alan Dean Foster
5. *Uncubicled* by Josh McMains
6. *The Ark* by Boyd Morrison
7. *What is the What* by Dave Eggers
8. *Unseen Academicals* by Terry Pratchett
9. *The Eyre Affair *by Jasper Fforde
10. *The Fourth Bear* by Jasper Fforde


----------



## Tip10

My Favorites from 2009:

1	*Born On A Blue Day* By Daniel Tammet
2	*Above the Fray* By Kris Jackson (this and its book 2 sequel)
3	*Distant Cousin: Reincarnation* By Al Past (entire series)
4	*The Ark* By Boyd Morrison
5	*Global Watch* By Joe Zeibert
6	*The Lost Fleet: Relentless* By Jack Campbell (entire series)
7	*Old Man's War* By John Scalzi 
8	*The Hunger Games* By Suzanne Collins
9	*Soul Survivor* By Andrea Leininger, Bruce Leininger
10	*The Birth of the Peacekeepers* By Ricky Sides (entire series)

I've noted the series where (for the most part) I read the entire series together and consider them to be one really long book!


----------



## GreenThumb

1. *In Her Name (Omnibus edition)* by Michael R. Hicks
2. *The Red Cross of Gold I: The Knight of Death* by Brendan Carroll
3. *Grandmother Spider* by James D. Doss
4. *Dead Witch Walking* by Kim Harrison
5. *Magic Bites* by Ilona Andrews
6. *On What Grounds* by Cleo Coyle
7. *Dead Until Dark* by Charlaine Harris
8. *Naked in Death* by J. D. Robb
9. *Thorn Queen* by Richelle Mead
10. *Storm Front* by Jim Butcher


----------



## cjonthehill

1. *La Lacuna* by Barbara Kingsolver
2. *Let the Great World Spin* by Colum Mccann
3. *Cutting for Stone* by Abraham Verghese
4. *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
5. *The Historian *by Elizabeth Kostova
6. *Serena* by Ron Rash
7. *Beautiful Joe* by M M Saunders
8. *Ghost Trails: Journeys Through a Lifetime* by Jill Homer
9. *The Strain *by Guillermo Del Toro
10. *Say You're One of Them* by Uwem Akpan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just for fun, here are my ten:

1. *In Her Name* (Omnibus) by Mike Hicks
2. *Innocent in Death** by JD Robb
3. *For Love of Mother Not* by Alan Dean Foster
4. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
5. *Crystal Singer** by Anne Mccaffrey
6. *Distant Cousin* by Al Past
7. *Charbydis by Thumper* 
8. *The Adamas Blueprint* by Boyd Morrison
9. *Ariana's Pride* by Margaret Lake
10. *Whiskey Rebels: A Novel* by David Liss

*reread on Kindle.  One of the great joys of the Kindle was finding books I would probably never have read through KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Alrighty, here's my list:

1. *Pride and Prejudice and Zombies* by Jane Austen and Seth Grahame-Smith
2. *The Accidental Time Machine* by Joe Haldeman
3. *Legacy: Amazon Encore Edition* by Cayla Kluver
4. *The Handmaid's Tale* by Margaret Atwood
5. *The Whiskey Rebels* by David Liss
6. *Elfhunter: A Tale of Alterra* by CS Marks
7. *Shadow of the Ghost* by Tanner Artesz
8. *The Sari Shop Widow* by Shobhan Bantwal
9. *According to Jane* by Marilyn Brant
10. *The Mark* by Jason Pinter


----------



## SongbirdVB

My favorites so far: 

1. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* - Mary Ann Shaffer and Annie Barrows
2. *Kindred in Death* - JD Robb
3. *Bitten and Smitten* - Michelle Rowan
4. *Rogue Wave* - Maureen A. Miller
5. *Charybdis* (and the sequels&#8230; THUMPER! WHERE'S THE NEXT ONE?)- KA Thompson
6. *The Monster Hunter* - Cezanne Rapken
7. *Fatal Encryption* - Debra Purdy Kong
8. *Oleander House* (Bay City Paranormal Book 1) - Ally Blue
9. *The Legend of Witch Bane* - Kevis Hendrickson
10. * Chow Down* - Laurien Berenson


----------



## ladyknight33

*1. Outlander * Diana Gabaldon
*2. Gifted Hands* Ben Carson
*3. Taming Groomzilla* E. N. Holland
*4 L.A. Heat * P.A. Brown
*5. Charybdis * K. A. Thompson
*6. Sudden Death* Michael Ballkind
*7. A Lifeime of Deception* P.J. Grondin
*8. Confidential Communications * J.R. Reardon
*9. On the Line* Serena Williams
*10. Act Like a Lady, Think Like A Man* Steve Harvey


----------



## sebat

1. *Spinning Forward* by Terri Dulong
2. *Fireflies in December* by Jennifer Erin Valent
3. *Turn Coat* by Jim Butcher
4. * Legacy: Amazon Encore Edition* by Cayla Kluver
5. *Raising Jake* by Charlie Carillo
6. *Lucy Sullivan Is Getting Married* by Marian Keyes
7. *The Merchant of Death* by D.J. MacHale
8. *Waiting for Spring* by R.J. Keller
9. *Soul Intent* by Dennis Batchelder
10. *The Rules: A Guide for People Owned by Cats* by Max Thompson


----------



## auntmarge

1. *Middlesex* by Jeffrey Eugenides
2. *O Pioneers!* by Willa Cather
3. *In Cold Blood* by Truman Capote
4. *Revise the World* by Brenda Clough
5. *Child 44* by Tom Rob Smith
6. *A Matter of Oaths* by Helen S, Wright
7. *The God Wars* by Sierra Philpin
8. *Heroic Measures* by Jill Clement
9. *The Last Child* by John Hart
10. *Evil at Heart* by Chelsea Cain


----------



## bjazman

firstly, you guys all rock here!

on to the list:

*1. Princess Bride* by William Goldman (one of the funniest books I've ever read!)
*2. Richest Man in Babylon* by George Clason (converted PDF, hope that counts)
*3. East of Eden* by John Steinbeck
*4. Pursuit of Honor* by Vince Flynn
*5. Forgotten Man* by Amity Shlaes
*6. Dracula* by Bram Stoker (via Gutenberg)
*7. Free* by Chris Anderson (which, yes, I got when it was free)
*8. Paranoia* by Joseph Finder
*9. The Mark* by Jason Pinter
*10. First Family* by David Baldacci

I've also bought the LOTR trilogy, but haven't read it on the Kindle yet. would have been #1 if I had.


----------



## Shawna

My top 10 Kindle Reading List for 2009:

1. *Baby Catcher: Chronicles of a Modern Midwife* by Peggy Vincent
2. *The Hour I First Believed * by Wally Lamb
3. *Still Alice* by Lisa Genova
4. *Havah: The Story of Eve* by Tosca Lee
5. *Prince of Tides* by Pat Conroy
6. *The Heretic's Daughter * by Kathleen Kent
7. *The Art of Racing in the Rain* by Garth Stein
8. *Nefertit: A Novel* by Michelle Moran
9. *Something for the Pain: One Doctor's Account of Life and Death in the ER* by Paul Austin
10. *Dead Until Dark (Sookie Stackhouse, #1) * by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Raffeer

*1. Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
2. The Help by Kathryn Sockett
3. The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society by Annie Barrows
4. Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith
5. The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
6. Pursuit of Honor: a novel by Vince Flynn
7. The Scarecrow by Michael Connelly
8. Nine Dragons by Michael Connelly
9. The Defector by Daniel Silva
10.The Apprentice: a novel by Tess Gerritsen*


----------



## anivyl

Sorry I took a while to update this properly, there was just so much on my mind as to which books it should be, and how to list them! I have read enough books now on my Kindle to make it a good 10 but a couple of these books will have to be from my DTB times (since I only have had my Kindle for about a month).

1. *The Last Lecture* - by Randy Pausch
2. *The Girl with The Dragon Tattoo* - By Stieg Larsson
3. *Sookie Stackhouse 8 copy boxed set* - By Charlaine Harris (I love the whole series, and listing all the books 1 by 1 seems like cheating haha)
4. *Neverwhere* - by Neil Gaiman
5. *Xenolith* - by A.Sparrow
6. *My Sister's Keeper* - By Jodi Picoult
7. *The Surgeon* - by Tess Gerritsen
8. *Assassin's Apprentice* - by Robin Hobb
9. * Torn *- by Chris Jordan
10. *For One More Day* - by Mitch Albom

suddenly, finding the right 10 books is hard ahahaha, i wish have like 1 more space!


----------



## MidnightAria

1. *The Palmyra Impact* by H. Boyd Morrison
2. *Paranoia* by Joseph Finder
3. *Cemetery Dance* by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
4. *Almost Human* by Melanie Nowak
5. *Afraid* by Jack Kilborn
6. *Run for your life* by James Patterson and Michael Ledwidge
7. *The Fixer Files* by Jon F. Merz
8. *Soul Identity* by Dennis Batchelder
9. *Gone* by Bryan Alaspa
10. *Snodgrass Vacation* by Dave Conifer


----------



## telracs

Okay, my final answer.... (and I'm being good, and doing them from 1-10)

1. *Learn me good* John Pearson
2. * All I Really Need to Know I learned in Kindergarten* Robert Fulghum
3. * Star Trek Mirror Universe Glass Empires* Mike Sussman, Dayton Ward, Kevin Dillmore, David Mack, Greg Cox
4. * My Gun Has Bullets* Lee Goldberg
5. * Leave Me Gasping* TC Beacham
6. * Rogue Hunter* Kevis Hendrickson
7. *UR* Stephen King
8. *Blood Vice: The Nightfall Syndicate* Keith Melton
9. *Surrender Dorothy*R.G. Alexander
10. *Uhura's Song*Janet Kagan

I can't put Mike Hicks' First Contact, because I haven't read it on my kindle, I beta-read via a print out....


----------



## melissaj323

1. *The Shack* by William P. Young
2. *Ariana's Pride* by Margaret Lake
3. *Living Dead in Dallas* by Charlaine Harris (entire series)
4. *Virgin River* by Robyn Carr (entire series)
5. *Belong to me* by Marisa de Los Santos
6. *Take Two* by Karen Kingsbury
7. *Like Dandelion Dust* by Karen Kingsbury
8. *Sullivan's Island* by Dorothea Benton Frank
9. *Moon Called* by Patricia Briggs
10. *Distant Cousin* by Al Past


----------



## hera

1. *Magic Lost, Trouble Found* by Lisa Shearin
2. *Cast in Shadow* by Michelle Sagara
3. *M*A*S*H* by Richard Hooker
4. *The Book of Night with Moon* by Diane Duane
5. *Dark Lover (Black Dagger Brotherhood)* by J.R. Ward
6. *The Princess Bride* by William Goldman
7. *What Every BODY is Saying* by Joe Navarro
8. *Coraline* by Neil Gaiman
9. *The Way of Shadows* by Brent Weeks
10. *Defintely Dead* by Charaline Harris


----------



## RKCHR

1. *Beguilement* (The Sharing Knife, Book 1) by Lois Mcmaster Bujold
2. *Legacy* (The Sharing Knife, Book 2) by Lois Mcmaster Bujold
3. *Passage* (The Sharing Knife, Book 3) by Lois Mcmaster Bujold
4. *Horizon* (The Sharing Knife, Book 4) by Lois Mcmaster Bujold 
5. *The Way of Shadows* (The Night Angel Trilogy) by Brent Weeks
6. *Shadow's Edge* (Night Angel Trilogy, Book 2) by Brent Weeks
7. *Beyond the Shadows* (The Night Angel Trilogy) by Brent Weeks
8. *Definitely Dead* by Charlaine Harris
9. *Slave to Sensation* by Nalini Singh
10. *Delicious* by Sherry Thomas


----------



## Angela

1. *Redeeming Love* by Francine Rivers (reading this one now)
2. *The One Year Bible, New Living Translation* by Tyndale
3. *The Shack* by William P. Young
4. *The Princess Bride (30th Anniversary Edition)* by William Goldman
5. *Twilight* by Stephenie Meyer
6. *New Moon* by Stephenie Meyer
7. *Breaking Dawn* by Stephenie Meyer
8. *Uncubicled* by Josh McMains
9. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
10. *The Color of Magic* by Terry Pratchett


----------



## ktwac

1 *Genghis:Birth of an Empire* by Conn Iggulden
2 *Dracula* by Bram Stoker
3 *Kristin Lavransdatter* by Sigrid Undset
4 *My Life in France* by Julia Child
5 *The Perfectionist* by Rudolph Chelminski
6 *To Dance with Kings:A Novel* by Rosalind Laker
7 *Goodbye Glamour Gals* by R.J. Dailey
8 *Gone with The Wind* by Margaret Mitchell
9 *Angels and Demons* by Dan Brown
10 *Mozarts Wife * by Juliet Waldron


----------



## Neekeebee

1. *The Sunne in Splendour* - Sharon Kay Penman
2. *In Her Name Omnibus* -Michael R. Hicks
3. *Raising Jake* - Charlie Carillo
4. *The Monkey King*- Aaron Shepard
5. *Nineteen Minutes* - Jodi Picoult
6. *The Pillars of the Earth* - Ken Follett
7. *Silent on the Moor* - Deanna Raybourn
8. *The Merchant of Death* - D. J. MacHale
9. *Separation of Power* - Vince Flynn
10. *Silent in the Sanctuary* - Deanna Raybourn

N


----------



## char

Here's my Top Ten!

1. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society*-Annie Barrows
2. *Black Cross*-Greg Iles
3. *The Last Song*-Nicholas Sparks
4. *Wicked Prey*-John Sanford
5. *First Family*-David Baldacci
6. *The Perfect Poison*-Amanda Quick
7. *The Little Giant of Aberdeen County*-Tiffany Baker
8. *Dog On It: A Chet and Bernie Mystery*-Spencer Quinn
9. *The Mighty Queens of Freeville-*Amy Dickinson
10. *Grace: A Novel*-Richard Paul Evans


----------



## rho

These are mine .....

1 *The Palmyra Impact*, by Boyd Morrison
2 *The Ark*, by Boyd Morrison
3 *The Adamas Blueprint*, by Boyd Morrison
4 *Kindred in Death* by J.D. Robb
5 *Casting Spells* by Barbara Bretton
6 *Laced with Magic*, by Barbara Bretton
7 *The Stand* by Stephen King
8 *Secondhand Spirits* by Juliet Blackwell
9 *A Garden In The Rain* by Lynn Kurland
10 *MacGowan's Ghost* by Cindy Miles


----------



## Monica

1.*White Witch, Black Curse * by Kim Harrison
2. *The Hollow * by Nora Roberts
3.*The Pagan Stone * by Nora Roberts
4.*Blood Brothers * by Nora Roberts 
5.*One for the Money * by Janet Evanovich
6.*Dead until Dark * by Charlaine Harris
7.*House of Night * by P.C Cast and Kristen Cast
8.*Outlander * by Diana Gabaldon
9.*My Sisters Keeper * by Jodi Picoult
10.*The Alchemyst * by Michael Scott


----------



## webhill

1. *Dead Until Dark* - Charlaine Harris
2. *Tell Me Where It Hurts: A Day of Humor, Healing, and Hope in My Life as an Animal Surgeon* - Nick Trout
3. *Too Fat to Fish* - Artie Lange & Anthony Bozza
4. *Undress Me in the Temple of Heaven* - Susan Jane Gilman
5. *Carved in Bone* - Jefferson Bass
6. *Deja Dead* - Kathy Reichs
7. *The Girl Who Played With Fire* - Steig Larsson
8. *The Magicians* - Lev Grossman
9. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* - Annie Barrows
10. *Sarah's Key* - Tatiana de Rosay

Happy Kindling!


----------



## mwvickers

1. *Isolation* by Travis Thrasher
2. *A Christmas Carol * by Charles Dickens
3.* Field of Blood * by Eric Wilson
4. *The Invisible Man * by H.G. Wells
5. *The Alchemyst * by Michael Scott
6. *The Legend of Witch Bane * by Kevis Hendrickson
7. *Demon: A Memoir * by Tosca Lee
8. *Soul Identity * by Dennis Batchelder
9. *Me, Myself, and Bob * by Phil Vischer 
10. *Phantastes * by George MacDonald

Martin


----------



## Rebekah

1. *BoneMan's Daughters * by Ted Dekker
2. *Never the Bride: A Novel * by Cheryl McKay and Rene Gutteridge
3. *Ocean's Apart * by Karen Kingsbury
4. *Scarpetta* by Patricia Cornwell
5. *Look Again * by Lisa Scottoline
6. *Rude Awakenings of a Jane Austen Addict * by Laurie Viera Rigler
7. *Thanks for the Memories * by Cecilia Ahern
8. *First Family * by David Baldacci
9. *Every Now and Then * by Karen Kingsbury
10. *The Italian * by Ann Radcliffe


----------



## ErinS

1. *The Fiery Cross* by Diana Gabaldon
2. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
3. *Turning Tables* by Rose Macdowell and Heather Macdowell
4. *Julie and Julia: 365 Days, 524 Recipes, 1 Tiny Apartment Kitchen* by Julie Powell
5. *Miss Julia Delivers the Goods* by Ann B. Ross
6. *Never Stay Sty* by Linda O. Johnston
7. *The Merchant of Death* by D.J. MacHale
8. *Belly Laughs: The Naked Truth about Pregnancy and Childbirth* by Jenny McCarthy
9. *Evil Incarnations* by Kate Collins
10. *Swan for the Money* by Donna Andrews


----------



## deb27

1.* Kiss of the Highlander* by Karen Marie Moning
2. *Jacob* (Nightwalkers book 1) by Jacquelyn Frank
3. *Bloodhound* by Tamora Pierce
4. *Kiss of Midnight* by Lara Adrian
5. *Scions: Resurrection* by Patrice Michelle
6.* King's Property* by Morgan Howell
7. *Spell of the Highlander* by Karen Marie Moning
8. *Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms* by Chuck Austen
9. *Snowbound* by Janice Kay Johnson
10. *Scions: Insurrection* by Patrice Michelle


----------



## TimonofAthens

I've read over 20 books within the last six weeks of having my Kindle! I read three times as much now that I have it!  

1. *The White Tiger* by Aravind Adiga 
2. *Brideshead Revisited* by Evelyn Waugh * 
3. *Oryx and Crake* by Margaret Atwood 
4. *Saturday* by Ian McEwan 
5. *The Picture of Dorian Grey* by Oscar Wilde *
6. *Black Beauty* by Anna Sewell *
7. *Fingersmith* by Sarah Waters 
8. *Far from the Madding Crowd* by Thomas Hardy 
9. *The Sign of The Four* by Arthur Conana Doyle *
10. *The Book of Dragons* by E. Nesbit *

The * are rereads, some from a very long time ago! I'm afraid I'm limited by low book-buying funds and have to take advantage of the freebies a lot. I am quite thankful for them!


----------



## Jasonmh

1 *A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings* by George R.R. Martin
2 *The Name of the Wind* by Patrick Rothfuss
3 *Pursuit of Honor: A Novel* by Vince Flynn
4 *Gone Tomorrow: A Reacher Novel* by Lee Child
5 *Warbreaker* by Brandon Sanderson
6 *Nine Dragons* by Michael Connelly
7 *The Apostle: A Thriller* by Brad Thor
8 *CLAWS* by Stacey Cochran
9 *With the Old Breed: At Peleliu and Okinawa* by E.B. Sledge
10 *Shadow Divers: The True Adventure of Two Americans Who Risked Everything to Solve One of the Last Mysteries of World War II* by Robert Kurson


----------



## drenee

1. *The Tea Rose* by Jennifer Donnelly.
2. *The Whiskey Rebels* by David Liss.
3. *Keeping Faith* by Jodi Picoult.
4. *High Five* by Janet Evanovich.
5. *The Diving Bell and the Butterfly* by Jean-Dominique Bauby.
6. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon.
7. *Once Upon A Summer* by Janette Oke.
8. *What Happens In London* by Julia Quinn.
9. *Emma* by Jane Austen.
10. *The Women* by T.C. Boyle.


----------



## Mikuto

1. *Transgressions* by Erastes
2. *Zero at the Bone* by Jane Seville 
3. *Contagious* by Scott Sigler
4. *Garden Spells*by Sarah Addison Allen
5. *Fatal Shadow* by Josh Lanyon
6. *A Dangerous Thing* by Josh Lanyon
7. *Coraline* by Neil Gaiman
8. *Immortality* by Kevin Bohacz
9. *Unmasked* by Eric Summers
10. *Strangers* by Dean Koontz


----------



## CegAbq

1.*The Palmyra Impact* by Boyd Morrison
2.*An Echo In The Bone* by Diana Gabaldon
3.*Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
4.*Afraid* by Jack Kilborn
5.*Nightshift* by Jill Saintcrow
6.*The Adamas Blueprint* by Boyd Morrison
7.*The Ark* by Boyd Morrison
8.*Ariana's Pride* by Margaret Lake
9.*The Pawn* by Steven James
10.*By Reason of Insanity* by Randy Singer


----------



## modkindle

1 *The Girl who Played with Fire* by Steig Larsson
2 *Naked in Death* by J.D. Robb
3 *Prodigal Summer* by Barbara Kingsolver
4 *The Vanishing Act of Esme Lennox* by Maggie O'Farrell
5 *Pride and Prejudice and Zombies* by Jane Austen and Seth Grahame-Smith	
6 *The Monsters of Templeton *by Lauren Groff
7 *Lover Unbound* by J.R. Ward
8 *Cry Wolf* by Patricia Briggs
9 *Mister Pip* by Lloyd Jones
10 *American Wife* by Curtis Sittenfeld


----------



## boydm

I'm truly honored that my books appear on so many lists. My own:

1. *The Hunger Games* by Suzanne Collins
2. *The Doomsday Key* by James Rollins
3. *Gone Tomorrow* by Lee Child
4. *Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet* by Jamie Ford
5. *Three Plums in One* by Janet Evanovich
6. *Running from the Devil* by Jamie Freveletti
7. *The Strain* by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan
8. *A Bad Day for Sorry* by Sophie Littlefield
9. *The Grove* by John Rector
10. *Free* by Chris Anderson


----------



## cloudyvisions

1. *Reparation in Blood* by Ariel Tachna
2. *Warrior's Cross* by Madeleine Urban and Abigail Roux
3. *Lords of Kellesborne* by M.L. Rhodes
4. *Change of Heart* by Mary Calmes
5. *Alliance in Blood* by Ariel Tachna
6. *An Echo In the Bone* by Diana Gabaldon
7. *Notturno* by Z.A. Maxfield
8. *Faith and Fidelity* by Tere Michaels
9. *Kiss of Fate* by Deborah Cooke
10. *The Rest of Our Lives* by Dan Stone


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Place holder until I can look at my Kindle and pick just 10


----------



## Bijou

1. *The Glass Castle* _by Jeanette Walls_
2. *Beautiful Boy* _by David Sheff_
3. *Snowflower and the Secret Fan* _by Lisa See_
4. *My Antonia* _by Willa Cather_
5. *sTORI Telling* _by Tori Spelling_
6. *The Help* _by Kathryn Stockett_
7. *Hothouse Flower and the 9 Plants of Desire* _by Margot Berwin_
8. *Tweak* _by Nic Sheff_
9. *The Secret Life of Bees* _by Susan Monk Kidd_
10. *Wicked* _by George MaGuire_


----------



## Ariadne

Great idea, I loved everyone's lists-and my wish list has grown quite a bit-again...
So,here is my list:

1. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
2. *Lover Avenged* by J.R. Ward
3. *Dreamfever* by Karen Marie Moning
4. *From Dead to Worse* by Charlaine Harris
5. *The Hunger Games* by Suzanne Collins
6. *Ashes of Midnight* by Lara Adrian
7. *Angel's Blood* by Nalini Singh
8. *Glass Houses *by Rachel Caine
9. *Daughter of the Blood* by Anne Bishop
10. *White Witch, Black Curse* by Kim Harrison


----------



## Jen

MY Kindle favs for 2009:

1. *Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follett
2. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
3. *Dragonfly in Amber* by Diana Gabaldon
4. *World Without End* by Ken Follett
5. *Voyager* by Diana Gabaldon
6. *Drums of Autumn* by Diana Gabaldon
7. *A Thousand Splendid Suns* by Khaled Hosseini
8. *The Lost Symbol * by Dan Brown
9. *The Fiery Cross* by Diana Gabaldon
10. *The Kite Runner* by Khaled Hosseini

Wow.....I didn't realize how little variety I had this year! The Outlander series has taken up most of it, and I'm not done yet


----------



## KindleGirl

*1. The Adamas Blueprint * - _Boyd Morrison_
*2. The Neighbor * - _Lisa Gardner_
*3. Sworn to Silence * - _Linda Castillo_
*4. The Palmyra Impact * - _Boyd Morrison_
*5. Smash Cut * - _Sandra Brown_
*6. Eclipse * - _Stephanie Meyer_
*7. Naughty or Nice * - _Stephanie Bond_
*8. Conspiracy in Death * - _J.D. Robb_
*9. Just One of the Guys * - _Kristan Higgins_
*10. Hissy Fit * - _Mary Kay Andrews_


----------



## vg

1. *People of the Book* by Geraldine Brooks 
2. *The Forgotten Garden *by Kate Morton
3. *Brainiac: Adventures in the Curious, Competitive World of Trivia Buffs* by Ken Jennings 
4. *Around the World in 80 Days* by Jules Verne
5. *Lion in the Valley *by Elizabeth Peters
6. *Queen of the Road: The True Tale of 47 States, 22,000 Miles, 200 Shoes, 2 Cats, 1 Poodle, a Husband, and a Bus with a Will of Its Own* by Doreen Orion
7. *The Motion of the Ocean* by Janna Cawrse Esarey
8. *The Fire: A Novel* by Katherine Neville
9. *Homer's Odyssey: A Fearless Feline Tale, or How I Learned About Love and Life with a Blind Wonder Cat* by Gwen Cooper
10. *Traveling with Pomegranates* by Ann Kidd Taylor


----------



## Annalog

My Kindle Top Ten List of what I have read in 2009 (first pass)

1 *The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy)* by J.R.R. Tolkien
2 *Making Money* by Terry Pratchett
3 *In Her Name (Omnibus Edition)* by Michael R. Hicks
4 *The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy* by Douglas Adams
5 *Elfhunter (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is)* by C S Marks
6 *The Color of Magic* by Terry Pratchett
7 *Don Quixote* by Miguel Cervantes
8 *Distant Cousin* by Al Past
9 *Always Looking Up: The Adventures of an Incurable Optimist* by Michael J. Fox
10 *A Wodehouse Miscellany* by P. G. Wodehouse


----------



## Silntdrgn7

My top ten are:
1. *A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings* by George R.R. Martin
2. *Bimbos of the Death Sun* by Sharyn McCrumb
3. *Flash Forward* by Robert J. Sawyer
4. *Grand Theft Childhood: The Surprising Truth About Violent Video Games and What Parents Can Do* by Lawrence Kutner & Cheryl Olsen
5. *Everybody Pays* by Andrew Vachss
6. *Star Trek: Deep Space Nine - Twist of Faith* by S.D. Perry, Keith R.A. DeCandido, Weddle David, & Jeffery Lang
7. *The Time Machine* by H.G. Wells
8. *The Hyborian Age* by Robert E. Howard
9. *Red Shadows* by Robert E. Howard
10. *Say You're one of Them* by Uwem Akpan


----------



## Seamonkey

1. *Cutting for Stone * by Abraham Verghese
2. *Strength in What Remains * by Tracy Kidder
3. *The Help * by Kathryn Stockett
4. *Piano Girl - A Memoir: Lessons in Life, Music and the Perfect Blue Hawaiian * by Robin Meloy Goldsby
5. *The Water is Wide * by Pat Conroy
6. *A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog * by Dean Koontz
7. *Columbine* Dave Cullen
8. *The Lacuna * by Barbara Kingsolver
9. *The Hour I First Believed * by Wally Lamb
10. *Sarah's Key * - Tatiana de Rosay

So many great books on these lists.. many I read pre-kindle, some I have waiting to be read on kindle and some very good ones I cut from my top 10.. very interesting exercise, indeed.


----------



## Sparkplug

1. *The Road* - Cormac McCarthy
2. * Jane Eyre *- Charlotte Bronte 
3. *The Book Thief* - Markus Zusak
3. *The Count of Monte Cristo* - Alexandre Dumas 
4. *Sarah's Key* - Tatiana de Rosay 
5. *Persuasion* - Jane Austen
6. *The Girl who Played with Fire* - Stieg Larsson
7. *The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo* - Stieg Larsson
8. *The Thirteenth Tale* - Diane Setterfield
9. * Saturday* - Ian McEwan
10. *The Help* - Kathryn Stockett


----------



## Meemo

1. *Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follett
2. *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* by Stieg Larrsson
3. *Killing Floor* by Lee Child
4. *Storm Front* by Jim Butcher
5. *Naked in Death* by JD Robb
6. *Dead to the World* by Charlaine Harris
7. *Silent in the Grave* by Deanna Raybourn
8. *Darkly Dreaming Dexter* by Jeff Lindsay
9. *You Suck* by Christopher Moore
10. *Free Range Chickens* by Simon Rich (made me laugh a LOT)

Wow - difficult to choose and even more difficult to put in order, but this is close enough...
Thanks for the giveaway! Love seeing all the selections and seeing yet more books to consider.


----------



## gir

1. *The Book Thief *by Markus Zusak
2. *The Life of Pi* by Yann Martel
3. *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
4. *The Drawing of the Three* (The Dark Tower II) by Stephen King
5. *The Girls Who Went Away* by Ann Fessler
6. *World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War* by Max Brooks
7. *The Vagrants* by Yiyun Li
8. *Blue Boy* by Rakesh Satyal
9. *Duma Key* by Stephen King
10. *Her Fearful Symmetry* by Audrey Niffenegger


----------



## MeganW

1. *'Salem's Lot* by Stephen King
2. *The Historian* by Elizabeth Kostova
3. *Smoke and Mirrors* by Neil Gaiman
4. *Term Limits* by Vince Flynn
5. *The Gold Coast* by Nelson DeMille
6. *Angels & Demons* by Dan Brown
7. *Dead Until Dark* by Charlaine Harris
8. *Coraline* by Neil Gaiman
9. *Breaking Dawn* by Stephenie Meyer
10. *Eclipse* by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Gringos in Paradise * by Barry Golson
2. *Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society * by Annie Barrows
3. *Atheists Guide to Christmas * by Ariane Sherine
4. *Paranoia* by Joseph Finder
5. *Raising Jake * by Charlie Carillo
6. *The Walk * by Lee Goldberg
7. *Enchanted April * by Elizabeth Von Armin
8. *Charybdis* by K. A. Thompson
9. *Crooked Moon * by Lisette Brody
10. *The Rex * by Rick Lawton


----------



## chilady1

Thanks KB Mods for this oppty (this was hard - ugh )

1. *Beloved *- Toni Morrison
2. *I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings* - Maya Angelou
3. *Lord of the Rings* - J.R.R. Tolkien
4. *Pride and Prejudice* - Jane Austen
5. *The Stand* - Stephen King
6. *Any Way the Wind Blows* - E. Lynn Harris
7. *Blonde Faith* - Walter Mosley
8. *Flood *- Andrew Vachss
9. *Agnes and The Hitman* - Jennifer Cruise and Bob Mayer
10. *Heart on the Line* - Judith Arnold


----------



## PraiseGod13

This was so fun to look back on what I've read on my Kindle in 2009!! My list will include some books from my favorite authors from the past... and new favorite authors discovered through KindleBoards:

1. *The One Year Bible NLT* - published by Tyndale
2. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
3. *The Stand* by Stephen King
4. *Morning and Evening *by Charles Spurgeon
5. *I Stand At the Door and Knock *by Corrie Ten Boom
6. *Lord of the Rings Trilogy* by J. R. R. Tolkien
7. *In Her Name *by Michael Hicks
8. *Apprentice: Walking the Way of Christ *by Steve Chalke
9. *Easily Amused *by Karen McQuestion
10. *Lucy Sullivan Is Getting Married *by Marian Keyes


----------



## Addie

1. *The Book of Lost Things: A Novel* by John Connolly
2. *Escaping North Korea: Defiance and Hope in the World's Most Repressive Country* by Mike Kim
3. *Outliers* by Malcolm Gladwell
4. *For One More Day* by Mitch Albom
5. *The Five People You Meet in Heaven* by Mitch Albom
6. *The Pluto Files* by Neil deGrasse Tyson
7. *The Variant* by John August
8. *The Ten Most Beautiful Experiments* by George Johnson
9. *Why We Suck* by Dr. Denis Leary
10. *Kiss the Girls* by James Patterson


----------



## mistertripps

1. *Dracula* by Bram Stoker
2. *The Templar Legacy* by Steve Berry
3. *UR* by Stephen King
4. *By Reason of Insanity* by Randy Singer
5. *Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea* by Jules Verne
6. *Full Moon Rising* by Keri Arthur
7. *A Christmas Carol* by Charles Dickens
8. *72 Hours* by Shannon Stacey
9. *Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith #1* by John Jackson Miller
10. *Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith #2* by John Jackson Miller

All read since purchasing my Kindle on 10/15/09.


----------



## Lizbeth

My Kindle Favorites for 2009:

1.* Bag of Bones * by Stephen King 
2. *Blood Work * by Michael Connelly 
3. *City of Bones* by Michael Connelly 
4. *The Confessor* by Daniel Silva 
5. *Deja Dead* by Kathy Reichs 
6.* Duma Key* by Stephen King 
7. *Heart-Shaped Box * by Joe Hill 
8. *The Night of the Gun* by David Carr 
9. *Child 44 * by Tom Rob Smith 
10* Dry * by Augusten Burroughs 
Thankfully I dont have pick a favorite.. and the order listed is not an indication.. I enjoyed them all.


----------



## JamieL

1.*Smooth Talking Stranger* by Lisa Kleypas
2. *Sugar Daddy* by Lisa Kleypass
3. *Talk of the Town* by Karen Hawkins
4. *Bad Moon Rising* by Sherrilyn Kenyon
5. *Lady Rogue* by Suzanne Enoch
6. * If He's Wicked* by Hannah Howell
7. *Me and My Shadow* by Katie MacAlister
8. *What Happens in London* by Julia Quinn
9. *Noble Intentions* by Katie MacAlister
10. * The Runaway Duke* by Julie Anne Long


----------



## meljackson

1. * The Hunger Games * by Suzanne Collins
2. * Outlander * by Diane Gabaldon
3. * Split Second * by David Baldacci
4. * Before the Storm * by Diane Chamberlain
5. * Open House * by Elizabeth Berg
6. * Between the Sheets * by Robin Wells
7. * Finding Father Rabbit * by K.A. Thompson
8. * Naked in Death * by JD Robb
9. * Raising Jake * by Charlie Carillo
10. * Ariana's Pride * by Margaret Lake


----------



## Rhiathame

My Top Ten:

1.	*The Deed of Paksenarrion * by Elizabeth Moon
2.	*In Her Name (Omnibus Edition)* by Michael R. Hicks
3.	*On Basilisk Station * by David Weber
4.	*Tailchaser's Song * by Tad Williams
5.	*The Way of Shadows * by Brent Weeks
6.	*My Sisters Keeper * by Jodi Picoult
7.	*The Eye of the World * by Robert Jordan
8.	*The Outstretched Shadow * by Mercedes Lackey and James Mallory
9.	*The Palmyra Impact * by Boyd Morrison
10.	*Cast in Shadow * by Michelle Sagara


----------



## sandypeach

Here's my list:

1. *Retirement Homes Are Murder* by Mike Befeler
2. *Kindred In Death* by J. D. Robb
3. *Tempo Rubato* by Brendan Carroll
4. *Soul Identity* by Dennis Batchelder
5. *Whiskey Sour* by J. A. Konrath
6. *My Gun Has Bullets* by Lee Goldberg
7. *Long Lost* by Harlen Coben
8. *Robert Ludlum's The Bourne Betrayal* by Eric Van Lustbader
9. *Hothouse Orchid* by Stuart Woods
10. *Fearless Fourteen* by Janet Evanovich


----------



## Sporadic

My top 10 for the year

1) *The Shining* by Stephen King
2) *Born Standing Up: A Comic's Life *by Steve Martin
3) *A Lion's Tale: Around the World in Spandex* by Chris Jericho
4) *DisneyWar* by James B. Stewart
5) *Skeleton Crew* by Stephen King
6) *Homicide: A Year on the Killing Streets* by David Simon
7) *On Writing* by Stephen King
 *Masters of Doom: How Two Guys Created an Empire and Transformed Pop Culture* by David Kushner
9) *World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War* by Max Brooks
10) *Coraline* by Neil Gaiman


----------



## dablab

Wow, this was hard. My top 10 since I got my Kindle this year.

1. *Water for Elephants: A Novel* by Sara Gruen
2. *The Ark* by Boyd Morrison
3. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
4. *Dragonfly in Amber* by Diana Gabaldon
5. *The Palmyra Impact* by Boyd Morrison
6. *Pacific Avenue* by Anne L Watson
7. *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan* by Lisa See
8. *Ariana's Pride* by Margaret Lake
9. *Infidel *by Ayaan Hirsi Ali
10. *Mozart's Wife* by Juliet Waldron

I had never heard of any of these before getting my kindle and coming to these boards!!!! I think that says so much about these boards.

Dot


----------



## Thumper

Wow...tough to decide what belongs in this years top ten...

1. *The Book Thief*, Markus Zusck.
2. *The Weight of Silence*, Heather Guderkauf
3. *Waiting for Spring*, R.J. Keller
4. *Homer's Odyssey*, Gwen Cooper
5. *Notes From the Underwire*, Quinn Cummings
6. * Turning Idolater*, EdwardC. Patterson
7. *World War Z*, Max Brooks
8. *I Am the Messenger*, Markus Zusak
9. *Bonk*, Mary Roach
10. *The Unlikely Disciple*, Kevin Roose


----------



## ak rain

1.	*The lord of the Rings* by J.R.R Tolkien
2.	*Watership down* by Richard Adams
3.	*People of book* by Geraldine Brooks
4.	*Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
5.	*Dune * by Frank Herbert
6.	*The alchemyst* by Michael Scott
7.	*Savvy* by Ingrid Law
8.	*Dead Until Dark* by Charlaine Harris
9.	*Twilight * by Stephenie Meyer
10.	*Wizards first rule* by Terry Goodkind

Good Luck and this was fun
Sylvia


----------



## Flechette

ohhh this is a hard one~ I've read lot this year  sticking w/ whats on my kindle that I've read since Nov 6th 

1) *The Shadow Queen* by Anne Bishop
2) *First Lords' Fury* by Jim Butcher
3) *Tempted* by P.C. and Kristin Cast
4) *Pandora's Game* by Christopher Andrews
5) *Kindred in Death* by J.D. Robb
6) *Bed of Roses* by Nora Roberts 
7) *Heat Wave* by Richard Castle
8 ) *A Kiss of Shadows* by Laurell K Hamilton
9) *Club Dead * out of the Sookie Stachouse 8 book set by Charlaine Harris
10)*The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes* Sir Arthur Conan Doyle

<cough> I did see that the booksets had to be broken out so I opted for just 1 book out of the set in order to list a little more variety~


----------



## kindlenewbie

My Top Ten, in no particular order:

1. *South of Broad* by Pat Conroy
2. *Book of the Dead* by Patricia Cornwell
3. *Heaven and Hell: My Life in The Eagles* by Don Felder & Wendy Holden
4. *Nature Girl* by Carl Hiaasen
5. *The Mercedes Coffin* by Faye Kellerman
6. *Just After Sunset* by Stephen King
7. *Why We Suck: A Feel Good Guide to Staying Fat, Loud, Lazy & Stupid* by Dr. Denis Leary (as he's listed on the cover)
8. *Broken Prey* by John Sandford
9. *UR* by Stephen King (I couldn't leave this one off the list! I read it the day I got my K2.)
10. *Of Mice and Men* by John Steinbeck


----------



## RangerXenos

My Kindle Top 10: (I have other non Kindle books that would have bumped many off this list, but the rules are the rules! )

1. *The Hunger Games* by Suzanne Collins
2. *The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo* by Stieg Larsson
3. *Bloodhound: The Legend of Beka Cooper Book 2* by Tamora Pierce
4. *The Yankee Years* by Tom Verducci and Joe Torre
5. *The Lost Symbol* by Dan Brown
6. *Her Fearful Symmetry: A Novel* by Audrey Niffennegger
7. *Naked in Death* by J.D. Robb
8. *Munson: The Life and Death of a Yankee Captain* by Marty Appel
9. *Up Till Now: The Autobiography* by William Shatner
10.*Tree Shepherd's Daughter* by Gillian Summers


----------



## sai

Here are 10 of my favorites since getting "Ember" 6 months ago. It's been so much fun new genres and authors I ordinarily wouldn't have sampled before Amazon's offerings of"free" or almost free books .

1. *Perdido Street Station * by China Mieville
2. *The Likeness * by Tana French
3. *His Majesty's Dragon* by Naomi Novik
4. *The White Tiger * by Aravind Adiga
5. *Nine Dragons * by Michael Connelly
6. *TheLost Symbol* by Dan Brown
7. *The Templar Legacy * by Steve Barry
8. *The Briar King* by Greg Keyes
9. *LA Requiem * by Robert Crais 
10. *Free* by Chris Anderson


----------



## Leslie

Keep posting your lists, everyone. This contest is open until December 21st.

L


----------



## Shellybean

1 *The Historian* Elizabeth Kostova
2 *Mists of Avalon*
3 *Dead Witch Walking* Kim Harrison
4 *Fearless Fourteen* Janet Evanovich
5 *From Dead to Worse* Charlaine Harris
6 *Naked in Death* J.D. Robb (just getting started in this series after reading one out of order a few years ago!
7 *The Host* Stephanie Meyer
8 *Undead and Unwed* Mary Janice Davidson
9 *Circus of the Damned* Laurell K. Hamilton 
10 *His Majesty's Dragon* Naomi Novik

Boy, have I been reading mostly brain candy or what? rofl


----------



## ladyvolz

My Top Ten This Year:

1. *World Without End *by Ken Follett
2. *Genghis: Lords of the Bow* by Conn Iggulden
3. *The Night Monster* by James Swain
4. *The Deceived* by Brett Battles
5. *The Sunne in Splendour* by Sharon Kay Penman
6. * Nightwalkers* by P. T. Deutermann
7. *The House on Tradd Street* by Karen White
8. *Badlands *by Richard Montanari
9. *Dark Lover* by J. R. Ward
10. *Kiss of Midnight* by Lara Adrian


----------



## Pushka

As a new kindle owner, a couple have been read on the kindle and the rest in paperback this year

1. *The Secret Life of Bees* by Sue Monk Kidd
2. *The Thorn Birds* by Colleen McCullogh
3. *Katherine* by Anya Seton
4. *Pride and Prejudice* by Jane Austen
5. *An Echo in the Bone* by Diana Gabaldon
6. *Handle with Care* by Jodi Picoult
7. *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
8. *Tom Jones* by Henry Fielding
9. *Her Fearful Symmetry* by Audrey Niffenegger
10.*The Lovely Bones* by Alice Sebold


----------



## PinkKindle

1. *The Eye of The World* by Robert Jordan
2. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon.
3. *Dragonfly in Amber* by Diana Gabaldon
4. *UR* by Stephen King
5. *Voyager* by Diana Gabaldon
6. *The Fiery Cross* by Diana Gabaldon
7. *Drums of Autumn* by Diana Gabaldon
8. *Green* by Ted Dekker
9. *The Christmas Bus* by Melody Carlson
10. *Legacy* by Cayla Kluver

I actually reread the Robert Jordan book this year in hardcover prekindle, but I do have it on my Kindle now and that's where it will be for the next re-read, so I included it (as I've only read 9 books on my Kindle so far). Perhaps I'll be able to replace it with a 10th book read on the Kindle by the 21st!


----------



## tashab

My Kindle Favorites of 2009:

1. *Beautiful Creatures* by Kami Garcia and Margaret Stohl
2. *unSweetined* by Jodie Sweetin
3. *Percy Jackson & The Olympians: The Lightning Thief* by Rick Riordan
4. *Are You There Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea* by Chelsea Handler
5. *The Weight of Silence* by Heather Gudenkauf
6. *Percy Jackson & The Olympians: The Sea of Monsters* by Rick Riordan
7. *High on Arrival* by Mackenzie Phillips
8. *Lock & Key* by Sarah Dessen
9. *The Real Real* by Nicola Kraus
10. *Sickened: The True Story of a Lost Childhood* by Julie Gregory


----------



## Library Chick

My top ten list:

1. *UR* by Stephen King
2. *Thirteen Reasons Why* by Jay Asher
3. *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
4. *Twenties Girl* by Sophie Kinsella
5. *Rewind* by Neal Shusterman
6. *Chocolate, Please* by Lisa Lampanelli
7. *Cult Insanity* by Ireme Spencer
8. *Grave Secret* by Charlaine Harris
9. *Pill Head* by Joshua Lyon
10. *Official Book Club Selection* by Kathy Griffin


----------



## bkworm8it

1. * In Her Name* Michael Hicks
2. *Warbreaker* Brandon Sanderson
3. *Distant Cousin* Al Past
4. *Waiting for Spring* R.J. Keller
5. *Gone for a Soldier* Jeffry S. Hepple
6. *From Dead to Worse* Charlaine Harris
7. *Painting the Roses Red* Trish Lamoree
8. *Naked In Death * J.D. Robb
9. *The Ark* Boyd Morrison
10. *According to Jane * Marilyn Brant


----------



## luvshihtzu

My Favorite Kindle Books of 2009

1.  Learn Me Good by John Pearson
2.  Highest Duty by Chesley B. Sullenberger
3.  To Live and Die in Dixie by Kathy Hogan Trocheck
4.  Every Crooked Nanny by Kathy Hogan Trocheck
5.  The Brass Verdict: A Novel by Michael Connelly
6.  Like Warm Skin on Nekkid Bottoms by Chuck Austen
7.  Crossing California by Adam Langer
8.  Cruise Confidential: A Hit Below the Waterline by
     Brian David Bruns
9.  State of the Onion by Julie Hyzy
10. Undress Me in the Temple of Heaven by Susan Jane
     Gilman


----------



## 1131

1.	Unspeakable: The Story of  Junius Wilson by Hannah Joyner
2.	The Alienist by Caleb Carr
3.	Ghost Soldiers by Hampton Sides
4.	The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd
5.	Shadow Divers by Robert Kurson
6.	Outlander by Diana Gabaldon
7.	The Mummy Case by Elizabeth Peters 
8.	Tea Time for the Traditionally Built by Alexander McCall Smith
9.	An Echo in the Bone by Diana Gabaldon
10.	I Robot by Isaac Asimov


----------



## Andra

OK, here's my current top 10 list for 2009:

1. *The Fellowship of the Ring* by J.R.R. Tolkien
2. *Stardust* by Neil Gaimon
3. *Septimus Heap: Magyk* by Angie Sage
4. *Hogfather* by Terry Pratchett
5. *Guards! Guards!* by Terry Pratchett
6. *Distant Cousin* by Al Past
7. *Savvy* by Ingrid Law
8. *Swan for the Money* by Donna Andrews
9. *Street of the Five Moons* by Elizabeth Peters
10. *His Majesty's Dragon* by Naomi Novik


----------



## hackeynut

1.) *The Scarecrow* Michael Connelly
2.) *Nine Dragons* Michael Connelly
3.) *True Evil* Greg Iles
4.) *In The Heat of the Night* John Ball
5.) *The Reapers* John Connolly
6.) *A Christmas Carol* Charles Dickens
7.) *The List* JA Konrath
8.) *Coraline* Neil Gaiman
9.) *Duma Key* Stephen King
10.) *UR* Stephen King


----------



## Figment

My top ten list:

1. *The Gargoyle* by Andrew Davidson
2. *Good Omens* by Gaimen and Pratchett (no longer available for Kindle)
3. * The Host * by Stephanie Meyer
4. *The Lords of Discipline* by Pat Conroy (no longer available for Kindle)
5. *Night Watch * by Terry Pratchett
6. *Dog on It* by Spencer Quinn
7. * The Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follett 
8. *Lamb *by Christopher Moore
9. *Dog *by Michelle Herman
10. *The Little Giant of Aberdeen County* by Tiffany Baker

This was a much more difficult task than what it first seemed...first getting the list reduced to only 10 books, and then putting them in some sort of order. (N.B.: The Conroy and Gaimen/Pratchett are no longer available for Kindle. They were, however...and remain resident on all three of our Kindles).


----------



## Toby

1. *Pictures of Hollis Woods* by Patricia Reilly Giff 
2. *A New Earth* by Eckhart Tolle 
3. *Sweet Ginger Poison* by Robert Burton Robinson
4. *The 3-Apple-A-Day Plan* by Tammi Flynn, M.S., R.D.
5. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
6. *Dragonfly in Amber* by Diana Gabaldon
7. *Voyager* by Diana Gabaldon
8. *Drums of Autumn* by Diana Gabaldon
9. *Born to Run* by Christopher Mcdougal
10. *One for the Money* by Janet Evanovitch

This was really hard!!! Plus, I'm still reading books that would have made this list.


----------



## Britt

Britt's Top 10 of '09

1. *In Her Name *by Michael R. Hicks
2. *The Winter Rose* by Jennifer Donnelly
3. *Addicted *by Zane
4. *The Unlikely Disciple: A Sinner's Semester at America's Holiest University* by Kevin Roose
5. *The Secret Life of Bees* by Sue Monk Kidd
6. *Her Fearful Symmetry* by Audrey Niffenegger
7. *Pride and Prejudice* by Jane Austen
8. *The Arabian Nights Entertainments* by Anonymous
9. *Official Book Club Selection* by Kathy Griffin
10.* The Shining* by Stephen King


----------



## HedgeHog

1.	*Raising Jake* by Charlie Carillo
2.	*The Last Lecture* by Randy Pausch
3.	*Charybdis* by K. A. Thompson
4.	*The Search For Significance* by Robert S. McGee
5.	*The Girl With The Dragon Tatto* by Stieg Larsson
6.	*The Alchemyst* by Michael Scott
7.	*200 Pomegranates and an Audience of One: Creating a Life of Meaning and Influence* by Shawn Wood
8.	*Paranoia* by Joseph Finder
9.	*The Unlikely Disciple: A Sinner's Semester at America's Holiest University* by Kevin Roose
10.	*The Bonfire Of The Vanities* by Tome Wolfe


----------



## pawsplus

(1) *The Road * by Cormac McCarthy
(2) *Pillars of the Earth * by Ken Follett
(3) *The Help * by Kathryn Stockett
(4) *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
(5) *The Story of Edgar Sawtelle* by David Wroblewski
(6) *Oryx and Crake * by Margaret Atwood
(7) *The Big Rock Candy Mountain * by Wallace Stegner
(8 ) *Red Mars * by Kim Stanley Robinson
(9) *Children of God * by Mary Doria Russell
(10) *Lost Horizon * by James Hilton


----------



## Laurie

I've gotta get in on this too..... but keep changing my list!! There's still time.....


----------



## HeatherKW

Here's my list of favorite Kindle reads in 2009:

1. *Odd Thomas* (the whole series!) by Dean Koontz
2. *Gold Coast* by Nelson Demille
3. *When Crickets Cry* by Charles Martin
4. *Duma Key* by Stephen King
5. *UR* by Stephen King
6. *Handle With Care* by Jodi Picoult
7. *Sookie Stackhouse Southern Vampire Series* (I'm on book 5) by Charlaine Harris
8. *The Host* by Stephenie Meyer
9. *Hold Tight* by Harlan Coben
10. *The Rescue* by Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Leslie

I am enjoying all these top ten lists....keep 'em coming, everyone. You have til the 21st.

L


----------



## muukao

1. *Santa Olivia* by Jacqueline Carey
2. *Naamah's Kiss* by Jacqueline Carey
3. *Let the Right One* In by John Ajvide Lindquist
4. *His Majesty's Dragon* by Naomi Novik
5. *Dragonflight* by Anne McCaffrey
6. *American Gods *by Neil Gaiman
7. *To Serve and Submit* by Susan Wright
8. *Dragonquest* by Anne McCaffrey
9. *Twilight* by Stephanie Meyer
10. *Alice's Adventures in Wonderland* by Lewis Carroll


----------



## joanne29

My list

1. *Night* - Elie Wiesel
2. *Hunger Games*- Suzanne Collins
3. *The Road*- Cormac McCarthy
4. *Sojourner*- Maria Rachel Hooley
5. *The Help* - Kathyrn Stockett
6. *Faefever*- Karen Marie Moning
7. *The Book Thief* - Markus Zusak
8. *A Child Called It* - Dave Pelzer
9. *Ten Degrees of Reckoning* - Hester Rumberg
10. *Twilight* by Stephanie Meyer

Another great year of reading!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

1. *The Art of Racing in the Rain* by Garth Stein
2. *Cemetery Dance* by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
3. *Confessions of a Shopaholic* by Sophie Kinsella
4. *Black Water Rising* by Attica Locke
5. *Watership Down: A Novel* by Richard Adams
6. *'Salem's Lot* by Stephen King
7. *The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscript* by Sierra Philpin
8. *Incidents in the Life of a Slave Gir*l by Harriet Jacobs
9. *The Psychokitty Speaks Out* by Max Thompson
10. *Waiting for Spring* by R.J. Keller


----------



## Heidi

1. *The Kite Runner * by Khaled Hosseini
2. *The Guernsey Literary & Potato Peel Pie Society * by Mary Ann Shaffer
3. *Pride & Prejudice * by Jane Austen
4. *A Walk in the Woods * by Bill Bryson
5. *Outlander * by Diana Gabaldon
6. *P.S. I Love You * by Cecelia Ahern
7. *The Reader * by Bernhard Schlink
8. *Wuthering Heights * by Emily Bronte
9. *The Shack * by William Paul Young
10. *It's All About Him * by Denise Jackson


----------



## DYB

In no particular order:

1) *The Age of Innocence* by Edith Wharton
2) *Caught Stealing* by Charlie Huston
3) *Death of a Cozy Writer* by G.M. Malliet
4) *The Count of Monte Cristo* by Alexander Dumas
5) *Infected* by Scott Sigler
6) *The Girl Who Played With Fire* by Stieg Larsson
7) *Emma* by Jane Austen
 *The Murder of Roger Ackroyd* by Agatha Christie
9) *Fantomas* by Marcel Allain
10) *Mermaids Singing* by Val McDermid

That smiley face should be an 8 and a ). I really hate it when a computer tries to make my life easier by forcing changes on me that I didn't ask for! Things like this are why I don't think computer taking over the world is out of the realm of possibility! But I digress...


----------



## lorraineya

Kindle Top 10 for 2009

1. *Dog on It: A Chet & Bernie Mystery* by Spencer Quinn
2. *April & Oliver: A Novel* by Tess Callahan
3. *The Castaways: A Novel* by Elin Hilderbrand
4. *Angel Food and Devil Dogs: A Maggie Gale Mystery* by Liz Bradbury
5. *Sky Burial: An Epic Love Story of Tibet* by Xinran
6. *Eat, Pray, Love *by Elizabeth Gilbert
7. *The Lost Symbol* by Dan Brown
8. *The Sari Shop Widow* by Shobhan Bantwal
9. *Sky Burial: An Epic Love Story of Tibet* by Xinran
10. *Dead Until Dark *by Charlaine Harris


----------



## gglass99

My Kindle Top Ten for 2009 - my first year with a Kindle
1. *The Story of Edgar Sawtelle* by David Wroblewski
2. *The Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follett
3. *Into Thin Air* by John Krakauer
4. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* by Annie Barrows
5. *The Road* by Cormac Mccarthy
6. *Born to Run *by Christopher Mcdougall
7. *Outlander*by Diana Gabaldon
8. *One Second After* by William R. Forstchen
9. *Middlesex* by Jeffrey Eugenides
10. *Into the Wild* by John Krakauer


----------



## TammyC

In no particular order

1) *Eclipse* - Stephanie Meyer
2) *Breaking Dawn* - Stephanie Meyer
3) *New Moon* - Stephanie Meyer
4) *Twilight* - Stephanie Meyer
5) *The Host* - Stephanie Meyer
6) *Prey* - Michael Crichton
7) *Sail* - James Patterson
8.) *One Second After* - William Forstchen
9) *Paranoia* - Joseph Finder
10) *The Grail Conspiracy* - Lynn Sholes


----------



## yogini2

1. *Old Man's War* John Scalzi
2. *The White Tiger* Aravind Adiga
3. *The Help* Kathryn Stockett
4. *The Guerney Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* Annie Barrows
5. *Perdido Street Station* China Mieville
6. *The Pillars of the Earth* Ken Follett
7. *Duma Key* Stephen King
8. *The Heretic's Daughter* Kathleeth Kent
9. *The Templar Legacy* Steve Berry
10. *Escape* Carolyn Jessop and Laura Palmer


----------



## lynninva

1. *200 Pomegranates and an Audience of One: Creating a Life of Meaning and Influence* by Shawn Wood
2. *The Shack * by William Paul Young
3. *How Good Is Good Enough?* by Andy Stanley
4. *The Palmyra Impact * by Boyd Morrison
5. *The Ark * by Boyd Morrison
6. *Charybdis* by K. A. Thompson
7. *The Unlikely Disciple: A Sinner's Semester at America's Holiest University * by Kevin Roose
8. *The Christmas Bus* by Melody Carlson
9. * Shopping for Time: How to Do It All and Not Be Overwhelmed * by Carolyn Mahaney
10. *The Rules: A Guide for People Owned by Cats * by Max Thompson


----------



## Masonity

1 *The Time Machine* by HG Wells
2 *Unseen Academicals* by Terry Pratchett
3 *Newton's Cannon* by Gregory Keyes
4 *American Gods *by Neil Gaiman
5 *The Strain *by Guillermo Del Toro & Chuck Hogan
6 *Making Money* by Terry Pratchett
7 *Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch *by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
8* Best Served Cold *by Joe Abercrombie
9 *Red Seas Under Red Skies* by Scott Lynch
10 *Orcs* by Stan Nicholls


----------



## shalom israel

New Kindle Owner

* 
1. The Book Thief - Markus Zusak
2. Sarah's Key - Tatiana de Rosay
3. March - Geraldine Brooks
4. People of the Book by Geraldine Brooks 
5. The Book of ******* - Lawrence Hill
6. A Thousand Splendid Suns - Khaled Hosseini
7. White Tiger - Aravind Adiga
8. My Fathers Paradise - Ariel Sabar
9. The Girl who Played with Fire - Stieg Larsson
10. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Stieg Larsson

*


----------



## Boston

1. *The Help* - Kathryn Stockett
2. *The Art of Racing in the Rain* - Garth Stein
3. *The Book Thief *- Markus Zusak
4. *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* - Stieg Larsson
5. *The Girl who Played with Fire* - Stieg Larsson
6. *Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet* - Jamie Ford
7. *Three Cups of Tea* - Greg Mortenson
8. *Shelter Me* - Juliette Fay
9. *Still Alice* - Lisa Genova
10. *Mozart's Wife* - Juliet Waldron


----------



## Belindach

1. *Prayer: Does It Make Any Difference* by Philip Yancey
2. *The Jesus I Never Knew* by Philip Yancey
3. *What's So Amazing About Grace* by Philip Yancey
4. *Where Is God When It Hurts* by Philip Yancey
5. *Disappointment with God* by Philip Yancey
6. *Surprised by the Power of the Spirit* by Jack Deere
7. *Surprised by the Voice of God* by Jack Deere
8. *The Beginner's Guide to the Gift of Prophecy* by ?
9. *First Lord's Fury* by Jim Butcher
10. *Princeps' Fury* by Jim Butcher


----------



## intersubjective

Hello all - I've enjoyed reading these boards and have finally registered! Here's my top 10 for 2009:

1. *Too Much Happiness * by Alice Munro
2. *Olive Kitteridge * by Elizabeth Strout
3. *The Healing of America * by T.R. Reid
4. *The Big Burn: Teddy Roosevelt and the Fire that Saved America * by Timothy Egan
5. *The Air We Breathe * by Andrea Barrett
6. *Crossing Washington Square * by Joanne Rendell
7. *On the Rez * by Ian Frazier
8. *The View from Castle Rock * by Alice Munro
9. *Servants of the Map * by Andrea Barrett
10. *The Billionaire's Vinegar: The Mystery of the World's Most Expensive Bottle of Wine * by Benjamin Wallace


----------



## LisaW.

1. *The Shadow Queen* by Anne Bishop
2. *The Well of Shades* by Juliet Marillier
3. *Ghouls Just Haunt to Have Fun* (Ghost Hunter Mysteries, No. 3) by Victoria Laurie
4. *Simon Says* by Lori Foster
5. *Heart's Blood* by Juliet Marillier
6. *A Deep Kiss of Winter* by Kresley Cole
7. *Father Mine: Zsadist and Bella's Story* by J.R. Ward
8. *Oracles of Delphi Keep* by Victoria Laurie
9. *Snowfall* by Sharon Sala
10. *The Darkest Whisper* by Gena Showalter


----------



## Grdngrl

1. *The Stand* by Stephen King
2. *The Secret Garden* by Frances Hodgson Burnett
3. *The Wisdom of Father Brown* by GK Chesterton
4. *The Book Thief *by Markus Zusak
5. *People of the Book* by Geraldine Brooks
6. *The Heavenly Man* by Paul Hattaway
7. *Forgotten Garden* by Kate Morton
8. *Halfway to the Grave* by Jeaniene Frost
9. *Dead Until Dark* by Charlaine Harris
10. *50 People Every Christian Should Know* by Warren Wiersbe


----------



## F1Wild

intersubjective said:


> Hello all - I've enjoyed reading these boards and have finally registered! Here's my top 10 for 2009:
> 
> 1. *Too Much Happiness * by Alice Munro
> 2. *Olive Kitteridge * by Elizabeth Strout
> 3. *The Healing of America * by T.R. Reid
> 4. *The Big Burn: Teddy Roosevelt and the Fire that Saved America * by Timothy Egan
> 5. *The Air We Breathe * by Andrea Barrett
> 7. *On the Rez * by Ian Frazier
> 8. *The View from Castle Rock * by Alice Munro
> 9. *Servants of the Map * by Andrea Barrett
> 10. *The Billionaire's Vinegar: The Mystery of the World's Most Expensive Bottle of Wine * by Benjamin Wallace


I noticed you don't have a #6


----------



## earthlydelites

I can't place these in order of significance, so they are in random order 
*1) Eat, Pray, Love * by Elizabeth Gilbert
*2) My Sisters Keeper* by Jodi Picoult 
*3)Stiff: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers*by Mary Roach
*4)Pharmakon* by Dirk Wittenborn 
*5)Walt Disney* by Neal Gabler
*6)Deluxe: How Luxury Lost Its Luster* by Dana Thomas 
*7)90-Day Geisha: My Time as a Tokyo Hostess* by Chelsea Haywood 
*Magnificent Desolation: The Long Journey Home from the Moon* by Buzz Aldrin
*9)The Scarpetta Factor* by Patricia Cornwell
*10) The Memory Keeper's Daughter* by Kim Edwards


----------



## F1Wild

Fantastic thread - great for reference!

1. *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
2. *East of Eden* by John Steinbeck (reread on Kindle)
3. *My Sister's Keeper* by Jodi Picoult
4. *Girls Like Us: Carole King, Joni Mitchell, Carly Simon--And the Journey of a Generation* by Sheila Weller
5. *Shanghai Girls: A Novel *by Lisa See
6. *The Lost Symbol *by Dan Brown
7. *Heaven and Hell: My Life in the Eagles (1974-2001)* by Don Felder
8. *The Jade Owl* by Edward C. Patterson
9. *American on Purpose* by Craig Ferguson 
10. *Official Book Club Selection: A Memoir According to Kathy Griffin* by Kathy Griffen


----------



## chevauchee

1 *Pride and Prejudice* by Jane Austen
2 *The Stand* by Stephen King
3 *American Gods* by Neil Gaiman
4 *The Deed of Paksenarrion* by Elizabeth Moon
5 *Queen of the Darkness (Black Jewels, Book 3)* by Anne Bishop
6 *Empress Orchid* by Anchee Min
7 *Foundation* by Mercedes Lackey
8 *The Shadow Queen* by Anne Bishop
9 *Honest Illusions* by Nora Roberts
10 *Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch* by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman


----------



## pooka

My Top Ten:

1. *The Host* by Stephenie Meyer
2. *Dead Until Dark* by Charlaine Harris
3. *The Walk* by Lee Goldberg
4. *Learn Me Good* by John Pearson
5. *Let the Great World Spin* by Colum McCann
6. *Soul Identity* by Dennis Batchelder
7. *The Bean Trees* by Barbara Kingslover
8. *Waiting for Spring* by R.J. Keller
9. *Second Glance* by Jodi Piccoult
10. *Dreamfever* by Karen Marie Moning


----------



## intersubjective

F1Wild said:


> I noticed you don't have a #6


Yikes - not sure how I did that - thanks so much for pointing it out! I've edited my post to add a #6.


----------



## Rie142

Here there are in no particular order

1. *Spinning Forward* by Terri DuLong
2. *How to Hear Your Angels* by Doreen Virtue
3. *Valor's Trial* by Tanya Huff
4. *Kris Longknife: Undaunted* by Mike Shepherd
5. *Kris Longknife: Intrepid* by Mike Shepherd
6. *Kris Longknife: Audacious* by Mike Shepherd
7. *Kris Longknife: Defiant* by Mike Shepherd
8. *Kris Longknife: Resolute* by Mike Shepherd
9. *Wysard* by Carolyn Kephard
10. *Lord Brother* by Carolyn Kephart


----------



## Eclectic Reader

1. *The Book Thief* by Markus Zusak (I reread it this year! )
2. *Hunger Games* by Suzanne Collins (I reread it again this year to prepare for the sequel *Catching Fire* which, sadly, is NOT available on Kindle (yet!). 
3. *Savvy* by Ingrid Law
4. *Ship Ablaze; the Tragedy of the Steamboat General Slocum* by Ed O'Donnell.
5. *Street of a Thousand Blossoms* by Gail Tsukiyama
6. *The Shack* by William P. Young
7. *Traveling Mercies: Some Thoughts on Faith* by Anne Lamott
8. *Plan B; Further Thoughts on Faith* by Anne Lamott
9. *Snoop: What Your Stuff Says About You* by Sam Gosling
10. *A Scattered Life* by Karen McQuestion (an Indie author that I just started reading, and am enjoying her work very much! I never would taken the time or trouble to read some of these Indie authors w/o my Kindle, and it would have been *my* loss!)


----------



## Maxx

1 *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
2 *The Ark* by Boyd Morrison
3 *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan* by Lisa See
4 *Water for Elephants* by Sara Gruen
5 *My Antonia* by Willa Cather
6 *Naked in Death* by J.D. Robb
7 *The Adamas Blueprint* by Boyd Morrison
8 *The Pawn* by Steven James
9 *The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death*by Laurie Notaro
10 *Raising Jake* by Charlie Carillo


----------



## Leslie

Today is December 17th. Five more days to post your top ten list, if you haven't done it yet. Drawings for gift certificates will begin on December 22nd!

L


----------



## bigdog5142

Ok...here's my top ten. I've only owned a Kindle 2 for about three weeks, so only a few were actually read on my Kindle. Here we go!

1. *Gripped by the Greatness of God* James MacDonald
2. *Crazy Love* Francis Chan
3. *Forgotten God* Francis Chan
4. *Downpour (Kindle Edition)* James MacDonald
5. *Simple Church (Kindle Edition)* Thom S. Rainer
6. *Velvet Elvis* Rob Bell
7. *Refuel* Doug Fields
8. *Telling Yourself the Truth* William Backus and Marie Chapian
9. *The Anxiety Cure* Dr. Archibald Hart
10 *True Blue* David Baldacci

LOVING my Kindle!!!


----------



## middlechild

1. *Devil in the Details: Scenes from an Obsessive Girlhood* by Jennifer Traig
2. *The Center of the Universe: A Memoir* by Nancy Bachrach
3. *Half Broke Horses: A True-Life Novel* by Jeannette Walls
4. *The Ark* by Boyd Morrison
5. *The Spellman Files* by Lisa Lutz
6. *Oryx and Crake* by Margaret Atwood
7. *Middlesex* by Jeffrey Eugenides
8. *The Year of the Flood* by Margaret Atwood
9. *Lit* by Mary Karr
10. *Dark Places* by Gillian Flynn


----------



## ConnellFrench

1. *Juliet, Naked * by Nick Hornby
2. *Collected Stories * by Ernest Hemingway
3. *The Angel's Game * by Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4. *Just After Sunset * by Stephen King
5. *Bag of Bones * by Stephen King
6. *The Long Fall * by Walter Mosley
7. *The Ghost * by Robert Harris
8. *Last Night in Twisted River * by John Irving
9. *My Master's Robe * by Thich Nhat Hahn
10. *A Great and Glorious Game * by A. Bartlett Giamatti


----------



## hercircumstance

1. *My Life in France* by Julia Child
2. *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* by Stieg Larsson
3. *Beat the Reaper* by Josh Bazell
4. *Water for Elephants* by Sara Gruen
5. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* by Shaffer and Barrows
6. *The Book Thief* by Mark Zusak
7. *Atonement* by Ian McEwan
8. *An Echo in the Bone* by by Diana Gabaldon
9. *Best Served Cold* by Joe Abercrombie
10. *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan* by Lisa See


----------



## kimbertay

1. *A Knight in Shining Armor* by Jude Deveraux 
2. *Playing with Fire* by Gena Showalter
3. *The Turning* by Jennifer Armintrout
4. *Duma Key* by Stephen King
5. *Fatal Infatuation* by Melanie Nowak
6. *Lost Reflections* by Melanie Nowak
7. *Evolving Ecstasy* by Melanie Nowak
8. *The Renegade Hunter* by Lynsay Sands
9. *Living Dead in Dallas* by Charlaine Harris
10. *Be Still My Vampire Heart* by Kerrelyn Sparks


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Here they are

And although in an order, I think I enjoyed them all equally (and I'm only just posting as I wanted it to only be kindle books not DTBs and I've only had 3 weeks)

1. *The Adamas Blueprint* Boyd Morrison
2. *The Ark* Boyd Morrison
3. *The Genesis Secret* Tom Knox
4. *The Book of Illumination* Mary Ann Winkowski
5. *The Lost Symbol* Dan Brown
6. *The Palmyra Impact* Boyd Morrison
7. *The Templar Legacy* Steve Berry
8. *True Blue* David Baldacci
9. *Wet Desert* Gary Hansen
10. *Just After Sunset* Stephen King


----------



## Suzanne

My Top Ten list of books from my Kindle:

1.* One-Year Bible *- Tyndale
2.* David Copperfield* - Charles Dickens
3. *The Stand *- Stephen King
4. *Outlander* - Diana Gabaldon
5. *Ariana's Pride* - Margaret Lake
6. *Marley & Me* - John Grogan *sniff*
7. *Peace with God* - Billy Graham
8. *The Robe* - Lloyd C. Douglas
9. *Ashamed of the Gospel *- John McArthur
10. *He Chose the Nails* - Max Lucado


----------



## cagnes

My Top Ten List for 2009:

1. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
2. *The Host* by Stephenie Meyer
3. *Queen of Swords* by Sara Donati
4. *The Road* by Cormac McCarthy
5. *Pirate Latitudes* by Michael Crichton
6. *Fire Along the Sky* by Sara Donati
7. *Voyager* by Diana Gabaldon
8. *Cell* by Stephen King
9. *On a Highland Shore* by Kathleen Givens
10. *Meridon* by Philippa Gregory


----------



## Casse

My Top Ten List:

1. *Kindred in Death* by J.D. Robb
2. *The Lost* by J. D. Robb
3. *Promises in Death* by J.D. Robb
4. *Bed of Roses* by Nora Roberts
5. *Black Hills* by Nora Roberts
6. *Twighlight* by Stephanie Meyer
7. *Eclipse* by Stephanie Meyer
8. *Breaking Dawn* by Stephanie Meyer 
9. *Flirting with Danger* by Suzanne Enoch
10. *Don't Look Down* by Suzanne Enoch


----------



## Cuechick

My List:

1. *The Art of Racing in the Rain* by Garth Stein
2. *The Gurnsery Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society * by Annie Barrows
3. *The Thirteenth Tale* by Diane Setterfield
4: *Troll: A Love Story* by Johanna Sinisalo
5: *Olive Kitteridge* by Elizabeth Strout
6: *My Life in France* by Julia Child
7: *The Year of the Flood* by Margaret Atwood
8: *The Little Stranger* by Sarah Waters
9: *The Story Sisters* by Alice Hoffman
10: *Of Bees and Mist* by Erick Setiawan


----------



## Jeansaint

1. *Troy , Lord of the Silver Bow* - David Gemmell
2. *Game of Thrones* - George R. R. Martin
3. *Wizard's First Rule* - Terry Goodkind
4. *NeverWhere* - Neil Gaiman
5. *The Stand* - Stephen King
6. *Duma Key* - Stephen King
7. *In Her Name* - Michael R Hicks
8. *As the World Dies* - Rhiannon Frater
9. *Coraline* - Neil Gaiman
10. *Swansong* - Robert McCammon

I will state that many on my list are the first books in a trilogy or series. Each trilogy is outstanding but I only listed the first book in each as that is what sucked me in and kept me interested enough to keep reading more.


----------



## Drath

1. *Dragonflight* by Anne Mccaffrey
2. *Dragonquest* by Anne Mccaffrey
3. *White Dragon* by Anne Mccaffrey
4. *Crystal Singer* by Anne Mccaffrey
5. *Killashandra* by Anne Mccaffrey
6. *Blood Engine* by T A Pratt
7. *Spell Games* by T A Pratt
8. *Small Favor* by Jim Butcher
9. *Dragon Ring* by Lettie Prell
10. *Cibola* by David Wood


----------



## corky1234

My Top Ten List for 2009:

1. *Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet *-Jamie Ford 
2. *Heroic Measures* - Jill Ciment 
3. *Paranoia * - Joseph Finder 
4. *The Castaways* - Elin Hilderbrand
5. *Crack-Up* - Eric Christopherson
6. *Hello Darkness* - Sandra Brown
7. *1st to Die* - James Patterson
8. *Identity Crisis* - Debbi Mack
9. *Widow's Tale* - Maureen Miller
10 *Raising Jake* - Charlie Carillo


----------



## JoeBlank

Been following this board since before I got my Kindle 2 in February, and now you have finally convinced me to register. Here is my top ten list:

1. *Perdido Street Station* by China Mieville
2. *Magic Kingdom for Sale* - Sold! by Terry Brooks
3. *Song of Susannah* by Stephen King
4. *Lair of the White Worm* by Bram Stoker
5. *Just After Sunset* by Stephen King
6. *Inside Straight* by George R. R. Martin
7. *Monster Island* by David Wellington
8. *13 Bullets* by David Wellington
9. *Ur * by Stephen King
10. *99 Coffins* by David Wellington


----------



## Magenta

1. *The Help* by Kathryn Sockett
2. *The Graveyard Book* by Neil Gaiman, Dave McKean
3. *Coraline* by Neil Gaiman
4. *Slam* by Nick Hornby
5. *Partly Cloudy Patriot* by Sarah Vowell
6. *Practical Demonkeeping* by Christopher Moore
7. *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* by Stieg Larsson
8. *Flashforward* by Robert J Sawyer
9. *Assassination Vacation* by Sarah Vowell
10. *When Science Goes Wrong* by Simon Levay


----------



## KimmyA

1. *Odd Hours* by Dean Koontz
2. *Cabinet of Curiosities* by Lincoln Child/Douglas Preston
3. *Still Life with Crows* by Lincoln Child/Douglas Preston
4. *The Black Echo* by Michael Connelly
5. *The Black Ice* by Michael Connelly
6. *Concrete Blonde* by Michael Connelly
7. *The Ark* by Boy Morrison
8. *1st to Die* by James Patterson
9. *Murder List* by Julie Garwood
10.*Thr3e* by Ted Dekker


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It's cruel, cruel hard to have to rank like this! But after many tears and gnashed teeth, here is my list! 

1. *On Basilisk Station* by David Drake
2. *My Man Jeeves* by P.G. Wodehouse
3. *Adventures of Gerard* by Arthur Conan Doyle
4. *Pirate Latitudes* by Michael Crichton
5. *Double Star* by Robert Heinlein
6. *Stolen Masterpiece Tracker* by Thomas McShane and Dary Matera
7. *The Honor of the Queen* by David Drake
8. *Uller Uprising* by H. Beam Piper
9. *A Stainless Steel Rat is Born* by Harry Harrison
10. *The Sign of the Four* by Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## iabrownie

1. *The Hunger Games*--Suzanne Collins
2. *Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*--Stieg Larsson
3. *Deeper Water*--Robert Whitlow (Truth of tides series)
4. *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan*--Lisa See
5. *Girl who played with Fire*--Stieg Larsson
6. *The Help*--Kathyrn Stockett
7. *Mitch Rapp Series*--Vince Flynn
8. *Secret Saction*--Brian Haig
9. *Directed Verdict*--Randy Singer
10. *Firefly Lane*--Kristin Hannah


----------



## marianneg

1. *The Thirteenth Tale* by Diane Setterfield
2. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon
3. *The Handmaid's Tale: A Novel* by Margaret Atwood
4. *The Hope of Glory: 100 Daily Meditations on Colossians* by Sam Storms
5. *How to Win Friends and Influence People* by Dale Carnegie
6. *Origin* by J.A. Konrath
7. *Waiting for Spring* by R.J. Keller
8. *Flashforward* by Robert J. Sawyer
9. *Black/Red/White (The Circle Trilogy 1-3)* by Ted Dekker
10. *The Scarlet Letter* by Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## corkyb

1. *Waiting for Spring*, RJ Keller
2. *Naked in Death*, JD Robb 
3. *Glory in Death*, J D Robb
4. *Immortal in Death*, J D Robb 
5. *Rapture in Death*, J D Robb
6. *Ceremony In Death*, J D Robb
7. *Vengeance in Death*, J D Robb
8. *Holiday in Death*, J D Robb
9. *Conspiracy in Death*, J D Robb
10. *Loyalty in Death*, J D Robb


----------



## Digital Tempest

1. *American Gods* by Neil Gaiman
2. *Now Is the Time to Open Your Heart* by Alice Walker
3. *The Poisonwood Bible* by Barbara Kingsolver
4. *Sula* by Toni Morrison
5. *Tess of the d'Urbervilles* by Thomas Hardy
6. *White Oleander* by Janet Fitch
7. *The Cold Blue Blood* by David Handler
8. *Cannery Row* by John Steinbeck
9. *Minion* by L.A. Banks
10. *Hush, Hush* by Becca Fitzpatrick


----------



## loonlover

1. *Kindred in Death* by J.D. Robb
2. *Always Dakota* by Debbie Macomber
3. *Black Hills* by Nora Roberts
4. *It's Not About the Cookies* by K.A. Thompson
5. *Grave Secret* by Charlaine Harris
6. *Safe Harbor* by Luanne Rice
7. *Cold Ridge* by Carla Neggers
8. *Living with Your Kids Is Murder* by Mike Befler
9. *On Fire* by Carla Neggers
10. *Retirement Holmes Are Murder* by Mike Befler


----------



## Gayle

My top 10 for 2009:

1. *The Doomsday Key* by James Rollins (read in DTB while waiting for Kindle to arrive)
2. *The Lost Symbol* by Dan Brown (my first pre-ordered book)
3. *Night Game* by Christine Feehan
4. *Judgment in Death* by J. D. Robb
5. *The Tenth Justice* by Brad Meltzer
6. *Hostile Intent* by Michael Walsh
7. *Paranoia* by Joseph Finder
8. *Kiss of Midnight* by Lara Adrian (Actually enjoyed this whole series)
9. *The Templar Legacy* by Steve Berry
10. *Treason* by Don Brown

Gayle


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone!

Remember, today is the last day to post your top ten list. Gift certificate drawings begin tomorrow and will be announced in this thread.

L


----------



## CS

1. *Paranoia* by Joseph Finder.
2. *The Unlikely Disciple* by Kevin Roose
3. *Calling Out Your Name* by Ned White (Smashwords)
4. *The Takers* by R.W. Ridley
5. *The Elvis Interviews* by Glen Bonham (Smashwords)
6. *The Picture of Dorian Gray* by Oscar Wilde
7. *Stalker* by Dave Dykema 
8. *Raising Jake* by Charlie Carillo
9. *Cry For The Moon* by William Woodall
10. *Mr. Penumbra's Twenty-Four-Hour Book Store* by Robin Sloan

It was *IMPOSSIBLE* to pick 10!!!  Here are some more books that are every bit as good as the ones on my list (in no particular order):

The Rescue, Man of Steel, Assignment in Antibua, The Time Cavern, Night Camp, The Grove, Truck Stop, My Sister's Keeper, Crack-Up, The Legend of Witch Bane, Promises in Death, Dead End Street, Sweetie's Diamonds, Mind + Body, The Pact, A Face Without a Heart.

I'm probably forgetting a few too... (EDIT: I've edited this post 4-5 times to add more great books. So many of them!)


----------



## Todd

1. *The Eye Of the World* by Robert Jordan
2. *The Hobbit* by J.R.R. Tolkien 
3. *Wizard's First Rule* by Terry Goodkind 
4. *Black* (The Circle Trilogy, Book 1) (The Books of History Chronicles) by Ted Dekker
5. *The Children of Hurin* by Christopher Tolkien 
6. *Green* by Ted Dekker 
7. *The Great Hunt* by Robert Jordan 
8. *Red* (The Circle Trilogy, Book 2) (The Books of History Chronicles)
9. *The Screwtape Letters * by C. S. Lewis 
10. *The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin* by Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Rhiathame

The Hooded Claw said:


> It's cruel, cruel hard to have to rank like this! But after many tears and gnashed teeth, here is my list!
> 
> 1. *On Basilisk Station* by David Drake


You have the wrong author there...it should be David Weber


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

1. *The Book Thief * by Markus Zusack
2. *Handle With Care * by Jodi Picoult
3. *Little Women * by Louisa May Alcott
4. *The Physik Book Of Deliverance Dane * by Katherine Howe etal
5. *The Shadow Of The Wind * by Carlos Ruiz Zafon
6. *Autobiography Of A Yogi * by Paramasanda Yogananda
7. *The Guernesy Literary And Potato Peel Society * by Annie Barrows
8. *A New Earth * by Eckhart Tolle
9. *The Secret Garden * by Frances Hodgson
10.* Pride and Prejudice * by Jane Austen


----------



## intinst

1. *The Lord of the Rings* by J.R.R. Tolkien
2. *The Hobbit* by J.R.R. Tolkien
3. *Dune* by Frank Herbert
4. *Kindred in Death* by J.D. Robb
5. *In Her Name* by Michael R. Hicks
6. *Grave Secret* by Charlaine Harris
7. *Painting the Roses Red* byTrish Lamoree
8. *Black Hills* by Nora Roberts
9. *Dead Until Dark* by Charlaine Harris
10. *Never Smile At a Crocodile* by Trish Lamoree


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I have had a hard time listing these in order as I have loved all them for different reasons:

1. *Drake Sisters Series* by Christine Feehan
2. *Dragon Knight Series* by Bianca D'Arc
3. *Brisingr* by Christopher Paolini
4. *Bed of Roses* by Norah Roberts
5. *The Border Lord & the Lady* by Bertrice Small
6. *The Shadow Queen* by Bertrice Small
7. *Taming Groomzilla* by E.N. Holland
8. *Distant Cousin Series* by Al Past
9. *Ariana's Pride* by Margaret Lake
10. *Summer on Blossom Street *by Debbie Macomber

I too have many more books I wanted to put on this list but as I previously said these stood out for several reasons. I haven't kept track of all the books I have read and was surprised by how many series I have read this year. Many of the books that are listed above are part of a series even though I am current on all of them I did not read the entire series this year.


----------



## mssbethy

I am Boyd Morrison's sister, so you'll note a slight preference in my list below, but I actually do believe they were the best books I read in 2009!

1.) *The Ark* by Boyd Morrison
2.) *The Palmyra Impact* by Boyd Morrison
3.) *The Adamas Blueprint* by Boyd Morrison
4.) *Children of the Storm* by Elizabeth Peters
5.) *Lightning* by Dean Koontz
6.) *Strangers* by Dean Koontz
7.)* Black Order *by James Rollins
8.) *The Charlemagne Pursuit* by Steve Berry
9.) *The Mask of Atreus* by A.J. Hartley
10.) *The Amber Room* by Steve Berry


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

This is hard. Particularly with series, I'm not sure a particular book gets itself listed, its the entirety of the series that has the effect on me. However, after much thought, here's my list.

1. *Borderline* - Nevada Barr
2. *One Second After *- William Foerster
3. *Whisper to the Blood* - Dana Stabenow
4. *Even Money* - Felix and Dick Francis
5. *The Dark Horse* - Craig Johnson
6. *John Adams* - David McCullough
7. *Murder Shoots the Bull* - Ann George
8. *Paranoia* - Joseph Finder
9. *Rosemary Remembered* - Susan Wittig Albert 
10. *Crewel Yule* - Monica Ferris


----------



## ElaineOK

1. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society *by Mary Ann Shaffer and Annie Barrows
2. *Jonathan Edwards: A Life* by Geroge M. Marsden
3. *His Majesty's Dragon *by Naomi Novik
4. *Old Man's War* by John Scalzi
5. *Life with God: Rading the Bible for Spiritual Transformation* by Richard J. Foster
6. *The Forgotten Garden* by Kate Morton
7. *My Life in France* by Julia Child
8. *Ship of Magic* by Robin Hobb
9. *Joan: the Mysterious Life of the Heretic Who Became a Saint* by Donald Spoto
10. *The Lace Reader* by Brunonia Barry


----------



## Kathy

Here is my list. I just added the first book of a series. I had a hard time ranking them, but here is my list.

1. *Ariana's Pride* by Margaret Lake
2. *Ashes in the Wind* by Kathleen Woodiwiss
3. *Joshua's Hope* by Carol Ann Erhardt
4. *Black Hills* by Nora Roberts
5. *Blue Smoke and Murder* by Elizabeth Lowell
6. *One for the Money* byJanet Evanovich
7. *Mind Game* by Christine Feehan
8. *Murder List *by Julie Garwood
9. *Suspicious* by Heather Graham
10. *When You Call my Name* by Sharon Sala


----------



## bce

1.	*Seeing Red* by Graham Poll
2.	*Systems Engineering Principles and Practice* by Alexander Kossiakoff and William N. Sweet
3.	*Writing for Computer Scienc*e by Justin Zobel
4.	*Pirate Latitudes: A Novel* by Michael Crichton
5.	*A Christmas Carol* by Charles Dickens
6.	*Treason* by Don Brown
7.	*Extreme Measures: A Thriller* Vince Flynn
8.	*SMC Systems Engineering Primer & Handbook* by Space & Missile Systems Center USAF
9.	*Chord: A Scalable Peer-to-peer Lookup Protocol for Internet Applications* by Ion Stoicaym, Robert Morrisz, David Liben-Nowellz,
David R. Kargerz, M. Frans Kaashoekz, Frank Dabekz, and Hari Balakrishnanz
10.	*Optimal Placement of Replicas in Trees with Read, Write, and Storage Costs* by Konstantinos Kalpakis, Koustuv Dasgupta, and 
Ouri Wolfson

The last three are PDFs I read this semester using the Kindle. I included them because I ran out of books and because that's one of the reasons I bought the Kindle DX.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone!

Thanks for all these wonderful top ten lists. I have gotten so many ideas for great books to read from all the titles posted here.

Now...on to our first gift certificate winner. Today's prize, a $25 Amazon Gift Certificate goes to..... (drum roll, please....)

*SPARKPLUG!*

Congratulations, Sparkplug! Here's her top ten list from post #76:

1. *The Road* - Cormac McCarthy
2. * Jane Eyre *- Charlotte Bronte 
3. *The Book Thief* - Markus Zusak
3. *The Count of Monte Cristo* - Alexandre Dumas 
4. *Sarah's Key* - Tatiana de Rosay 
5. *Persuasion* - Jane Austen
6. *The Girl who Played with Fire* - Stieg Larsson
7. *The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo* - Stieg Larsson
8. *The Thirteenth Tale* - Diane Setterfield
9. * Saturday* - Ian McEwan
10. *The Help* - Kathryn Stockett

I've only read one book on your list, *The Help*, but I would like to read *The Book Thief*. Maybe now I'll be inspired!

Sparkplug, please send me a PM with the email address we should use to send your GC and Harvey will get it right out to you.

Stay tuned everyone...we will have another drawing tomorrow!

L


----------



## ladyknight33

Congrats Sparkplug!!!!!


----------



## bjazman

Congrats Sparkplug!!!

b


----------



## Anju 

Nice present sparkplug - let us know what you get with it


----------



## kimbertay

Yeah, Sparkplug!  Congrats!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Sparkplug.  I know what I'd get if I had won.
Happy Holidays.
deb


----------



## Maxx

What a wonderful day!!  Congrats!!


----------



## mwvickers

Congratulations, Sparkplug!


----------



## Andra

Congrats Sparkplug!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Enjoy it, Sparkplug!


----------



## Digital Tempest

Congrats, Sparkplug!


----------



## MeganW

Congratulations, Sparkplug!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Congratulations Sparkplug, what a great Christmas present.  I'm sure you can find several new books to create your top 10 list for next year with this Gift Card. lol  Enjoy!!


----------



## Shawna

Congrats Sparkplug!  Enjoy your surprise Christmas gift!!


----------



## anivyl

gratz sparkplug!!!


----------



## Jaasy

Sparkplug!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Congratulations to Sparkplug!


----------



## ak rain

congrats and have fun
sylvia


----------



## intinst

Yay, SparkPlug!


----------



## Neekeebee

Congrats, Sparkplug!  Have fun book-shopping!

N


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> Yay, SparkPlug!


I agree! Congratulations SparkPlug!



Jaasy said:


> Sparkplug!


----------



## Addie

Yay! Congratulations, SparkPlug!


----------



## rho

Congratulations Sparkplug -


----------



## bkworm8it

congrats Sparkplug!!!


----------



## Sparkplug

Wow! How exciting! I _never_ win contests.


----------



## Leslie

Sparkplug said:


> Wow! How exciting! I _never_ win contests.


You can't say that anymore! Congratulations! Harvey will be in touch with the GC info.

Stay tuned, everyone. We'll have another winner tomorrow!

L


----------



## F1Wild

Sparkplug said:


> Wow! How exciting! I _never_ win contests.


May this "spark" a change in your luck!! Congrats to you AND your wonderful list!!!


----------



## TammyC

Congrats to you!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sparkplug, your gift cert is in your in-box. Enjoy!


----------



## meljackson

Congrats sparkplug! Let us know what books you buy.

Melissa


----------



## Thumper

Congrats, Sparkplug!


----------



## mistyd107

congrats sparkplug


----------



## Pushka

Ooh, congratulations.  Almost enough for a new cover, 3 new books, a light......we can all help you spend it.   And enjoy it, vicariously.


----------



## chilady1

Congrats!  Nice Christmas present!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Seamonkey

Annalog said:


> I agree! Congratulations SparkPlug!


Yes indeed, good going and congrats to SPARKPLUG!!


----------



## Leslie

Today we are giving away a $50 Amazon Gift Certificate and the winner is....

*PinkKindle (Patti)!*

Congratulations PinkKindle....

Here's her top ten list:

1. *The Eye of The World* by Robert Jordan
2. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon.
3. *Dragonfly in Amber* by Diana Gabaldon
4. *UR* by Stephen King
5. *Voyager* by Diana Gabaldon
6. *The Fiery Cross* by Diana Gabaldon
7. *Drums of Autumn* by Diana Gabaldon
8. *Green* by Ted Dekker
9. *The Christmas Bus* by Melody Carlson
10. *Legacy* by Cayla Kluver

Looking at that, I think we can correctly assume you are an Outlander fan  

Please send me a PM with your email address and we'll get your GC right out to you.

Stay tuned, everyone. Grand prize winner tomorrow!

L


----------



## bjazman

congrats PinkKindle (Patti)!


----------



## F1Wild

Super holiday congrats, PinkKindle (Patti)!


----------



## Anju 

Terrific news Patti - enjoy!


----------



## Maxx

What a Happy Holiday!  Congrats!


----------



## Ariadne

Congratulations!!!!!!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## anivyl

gratz patti!


----------



## MeganW

Congratulations Patti!


----------



## Andra

Enjoy all your new books Patti!


----------



## mwvickers

Congratulations, Patti!

Martin


----------



## kimbertay

Congrats PinkKindle (Patti)!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations, SparkPlug and Patti! Have fun shopping.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Congratulations PinkKindle (Patti), what a great Christmas present.


----------



## Jaasy

Pinkkindle. Nice Christmas present...


----------



## mistyd107

congrats


----------



## Tip10

Congrats SparkPlug and Patti!!!

Who's next
Still some very happy KBers to come!!

Oh, and a special thanks to Harvey and KB (and Leslie) for doing this -- win or lose (well, can't lose with all of those great lists) its a grand thing to participate in!!!


----------



## intinst

Congrats SparkPlug and Patti!!!
We are all winners with all the great books to add to our reading lists, some people just get some of them free.


----------



## bkworm8it

Congrats Patti!!!


----------



## PinkKindle

Oh my gosh -- thank you so much!!! And thank y'all so much for all the congrats! And Congrats to SparkPlug also! 

This is so exciting. I can't even believe it!! LOL I'm jumping up and down in my chair over here. 

Do you know I had never even *heard* of _Outlander_ before KB? And now it's most of what I've read on my Kindle -- and the GC can go toward the last two . . . or a new cover . . . the possibilities are endless! 

Thank you Leslie and Harvey and KindleBoards!!


----------



## Addie

Congratulations, Patti!!


----------



## TammyC

Congrats Patti, lots of new books for you


----------



## Seamonkey

Congrats to happy Patti PinkKindle!!  Spend it with glee!!


----------



## Neekeebee

Yay!  Enjoy, PinkKindle!

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

PinkKindle said:


> Do you know I had never even *heard* of _Outlander_ before KB? And now it's most of what I've read on my Kindle -- and the GC can go toward the last two . . . or a new cover . . . the possibilities are endless!


That is so great that you were introduced to Outlander here. A lot of people put a few of the books on their lists. It's just a year ago that we started the book club here, and I think it's time to start reading it again.


----------



## PinkKindle

I did want to tell you, Gertie, that reading the book klub posts really added to my enjoyment of the books.  I never replied, even though I sometimes had an opinion, because I felt silly replying to posts that were like 6 months old when I was reading them.   I definitely read them along with the books, though, and will do so for ABOSAA and Echo as well.  So thank you for that!


----------



## 911jason

I think it was your lucky avatar that won it for you! 

Congrats Pink Kindle and Sparkplug!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

PinkKindle said:


> I did want to tell you, Gertie, that reading the book klub posts really added to my enjoyment of the books. I never replied, even though I sometimes had an opinion, because I felt silly replying to posts that were like 6 months old when I was reading them.  I definitely read them along with the books, though, and will do so for ABOSAA and Echo as well. So thank you for that!


You're welcome. Feel free to post your opinions. I'll definitely read and respond. It would be nice to keep the club alive for others who are just discovering the series.


----------



## Leslie

And the grand prize winner -- a $75 Amazon Gift Certificate -- goes to....(really loud drum roll this time...)

*SongbirdVB*!

Congratulations, Songbird! Here's your top ten list...

1. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* - Mary Ann Shaffer and Annie Barrows
2. *Kindred in Death* - JD Robb
3. *Bitten and Smitten* - Michelle Rowan
4. *Rogue Wave* - Maureen A. Miller
5. *Charybdis* (and the sequels&#8230; THUMPER! WHERE'S THE NEXT ONE?)- KA Thompson
6. *The Monster Hunter* - Cezanne Rapken
7. *Fatal Encryption* - Debra Purdy Kong
8. *Oleander House* (Bay City Paranormal Book 1) - Ally Blue
9. *The Legend of Witch Bane* - Kevis Hendrickson
10. * Chow Down* - Laurien Berenson

Lots of KindleBoards authors on the list which is exciting to see: Maureen A. Miller, Thumper, Debra Purdy Kong, and Kevis Hendrickson. I also really enjoyed GLAPPP. Some great choices here!

Send me a PM and we'll get your GC right out to you.

Congratulations to all the winners and congratulations to everyone for all these great lists. Lots of good suggestions for me to dive into in the new year.

Thanks for playing, everyone!

L


----------



## TammyC

Congrats SongbirdVB!!


----------



## mwvickers

Congrats SongbirdVB!


----------



## MeganW

Congrats SongbirdVB!


----------



## egh34

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congratulations to all the winners.  I enjoyed reading everyone's top 10.


----------



## marianneg

Congrats to all!


----------



## Todd

egh34 said:


> Congrats to all the winners!!


x2 Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Congrats to all the winners!  And a Merry Christmas to all Kindleboarders!


----------



## Tip10

Congrats Songbird -- and congrats to all who won cards!!!

And thanks to Harvey, Leslie and KB -- what a wonderful thing you've done here!!!


----------



## bkworm8it

Congrats SongbirdVB!!!


----------



## kimbertay

Yeah Songbird!  Congrats!


----------



## sebat

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kongratulations to our three winners!!  Thanks once again Harvey and the Mods for another wonderful giveaway and for creating/maintaining KB - the place where we all love to hang out!  And, what a great way to be enablers and give all of us great new ideas for more books to read on our Kindles!!


----------



## Leslie

PraiseGod13 said:


> Kongratulations to our three winners!! Thanks once again Harvey and the Mods for another wonderful giveaway and for creating/maintaining KB - the place where we all love to hang out! And, what a great way to be enablers and give all of us great new ideas for more books to read on our Kindles!!


Judy, I was just looking at your avatar... "Kindling's so fine in 2009." You'll need to update it. How about: "Kindling again in 2010!"

L


----------



## Anju 

Wonderful news songbirdvb - ENJOY!


----------



## Jaasy

Even though my head is hanging low, congrats to Songbird!!!!  Enjoy your win...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Safe to say, we'll have more contests and giveaways in 2010!! Thanks and congratulations to our three winners.


----------



## Jaasy

Thanks to you and your staff for a wonderful board, Harvey.  I know the commitment and hard work it takes to run a successful board.


----------



## ak rain

congradulations to the winners . I don't think I can list all the "STUFF" I learned on this board and the community that I enjoyed.

thank you to the leaders
sylvia


----------



## F1Wild

Congrats SongbirdVB! And happiest of holidays to all!!

And thank you to Harvey and all the mods for making Kindling easy, fun & informative!


----------



## rho

Congratulations to all the winners - I know I found a few new books to read on all the lists  


And thanks for such a wonderful board to come to everyday!


----------



## Meemo

Congrats to all the winners - and thanks for another great contest on KB - love how you keep feeding my addiction!


----------



## Neekeebee

Congrats to the winners, and Merry Christmas, KBers!

N


----------



## Addie

Congratulations, Songbird!!


----------



## Seamonkey

Good going, Songbird!  Enjoy the spending!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Annalog

luvmy4brats said:


> Congratulations to all the winners!


I agree. Congratulations to all of the winners


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Congratulations Songbird!  Seasons Greetings and Happy Holidays to all Kindleboarders.


----------



## anivyl

gratz to all winners and hope you enjoy your presents! happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Congrats to the winners and hope everyone is having good holidays!


----------



## ladyknight33

Congrats to all the winners.

For all the contestants ~ thanks for more reading ideas. Good thing I got GC's  for my birthday.

Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Leslie

I still haven't heard from Songbird...I wonder if she is away for the holidays? If so, she'll have a surprise waiting when she gets back.

L


----------



## DD

Congratulations to all the winners!  Happy Holidays and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Oh my gosh!    I had been away from my computer for a few days and came back to find myself a WINNER!  Thank you so much!  This is awesome. I've been putting off buying a few books, but now I'll be able to get them!

Thank you again!


----------



## Todd

SongbirdVB said:


> Oh my gosh!  I had been away from my computer for a few days and came back to find myself a WINNER! Thank you so much! This is awesome. I've been putting off buying a few books, but now I'll be able to get them!
> 
> Thank you again!


CONGRATS!!


----------



## ak rain

happy returns, congrats songbird
Sylvia


----------



## Angela

Congrats everyone! Happy New Year!


----------



## Capri142

1.  The Kite Runner  Khaled Hosseini

2.  The Stand  Stephen King

3.  Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance  Robert Pirsig

4.  The Pillars of the Earth Ken Follett

5.  World Without End  Ken Follett 

6.  Point of Impact  Stephen Hunter

7.  I Sniper Stephen Hunter

8.  Anthem Ayn Rand

9  Atlas Shrugged Ayn Rand

10. Strangers  Dean Koontz


----------



## LivMKE

1. It is Dangerous to be Right When the Government is Wrong, by Andrew Napolitano. 

2. The Death of Privacy, by Charles Sykes.

3. The Cozen Protocol, by Mitchell Nevin.

4. American Conspiracies, by Jesse Ventura

5. Best of the Spingola Files, by Steven Spingola

6. Churchill's War Conspiracy, by Winston Churchill

7. American Stasi: Fusion Centers and Domestic Spying, by Miles Kinard

8. Dark Rivers of the Heart, by Dean Koontz

9. Kill Shot, by Vince Flynn

10. My Seinfeld Year, by Fred Stoller


----------

